# Its kinda weird when people brag about "Built not Bought"



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

But then they say "I had ______ do the paint, set up by _______, upholstery by _______, and engine by _____, chrome by ______. So what the hell did you build fool?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

i think this only applies to people that dont buy completed rides...now i dont know who does that but whatever.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

It just makes no sense for fools to brag about "Building their own car" when they had people do the work. Don't get me wrong I build my own shit cause I'm broke. If I had money I wouldn't do shit either.


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

Some of the cats that say that don't pratice what they preach. They be the first one talking about. My lose is your gain. Complete ready to roll. When they wanna sell there car.... in my opinion It don't matter as much to me. But it don't hurt to put your own twist on something that you bought.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Ese Caqui said:


> It just makes no sense for fools to brag about "Building their own car" when they had people do the work. Don't get me wrong I build my own shit cause I'm broke. If I had money I wouldn't do shit either.


x2 at least as much as is reasonable or that i can learn. i dont plan on doing any backyard chroming or adding a gn turbo though.

im not sure if id pay for it if i had the money...thats kinda the fun part.


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Good for you if you have the time and equipment to build your own shit. If you worked hard for your money and put it into your ride and a shop did it for you, I consider that built by the owner.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Some times people have more money than time/resources. So why go through all the trial and error just to spend more money in the long run (some times) when you can have it done right the first time.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

My opinion of the terms is this:

IF......you have a hand in the build. Like chosing the paint colors, types of graphics you want, colors of striping, leaf etc....(But you didnt do the work) how you want the Hydro/air set up in the trunk built, stereo built in the deck/trunk that you purchased.(But you didnt do the work) You took your undies apart and took them to a plater (but you didnt do the plating) You chose the carpet/interior colors and help design (But you didnt sew the shit and install it) etc..... then you *Built It!!! 

*IF.... you called some dude on Craigslist or Layitlow and bought a car that had all the above done......then you *Bought It!!
*


----------



## jaimef702 (Oct 17, 2010)

Its one thing when someone takes their on thing off and takes to get chrome and they put back on themself but shit if you had the money to pay some one 75% of time people rather not deal with it. just my opinion


----------



## REACH_19 (Aug 24, 2005)

I agree with supersporting 88...My car has been put on the back burner many times cause of the lack of extra time I have. I coach my kids in baseball and football.I have time and money already invested but if I could I would sell it and buy a completed car with chrome and paint and everything done.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> But then they say "I had ______ do the paint, set up by _______, upholstery by _______, and engine by _____, chrome by ______. So what the hell did you build fool?


Its my opinion that if you designed the car into your own vision, you built it. Regarding which is better, Its my opinion that this is up to the person because not everyone can design a car. I mean some folks you could give 100k to and theyd build some ugly shit when another guy whos vision is better may build something hella clean.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

yup


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> My opinion of the terms is this:
> 
> IF......you have a hand in the build. Like chosing the paint colors, types of graphics you want, colors of striping, leaf etc....(But you didnt do the work) how you want the Hydro/air set up in the trunk built, stereo built in the deck/trunk that you purchased.(But you didnt do the work) You took your undies apart and took them to a plater (but you didnt do the plating) You chose the carpet/interior colors and help design (But you didnt sew the shit and install it) etc..... then you *Built It!!!
> 
> ...


 x2 i agree


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> My opinion of the terms is this:
> 
> IF......you have a hand in the build. Like chosing the paint colors, types of graphics you want, colors of striping, leaf etc....(But you didnt do the work) how you want the Hydro/air set up in the trunk built, stereo built in the deck/trunk that you purchased.(But you didnt do the work) You took your undies apart and took them to a plater (but you didnt do the plating) You chose the carpet/interior colors and help design (But you didnt sew the shit and install it) etc..... then you *Built It!!!
> 
> ...


Thats more like helping design it. Nothing wrong with that, but imo, that doesnt constitute "building" a car...


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

The way I see it is if you designed it and have someone build it, you designed it! NOT BUILT IT. Nothing wrong with that at all. Shit let the people that do that shit everyday do their thing. But props where props are due. Give credit to the people that did the work, whats funny to me the most is when those people talk shit about people buying built cars. I work on cars and im a third generation car builder and if I had money I won the lotto I would have Topo build me something. Id outline what I wanted but I promise I wouldnt take credit for the hard work he would do.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

When I paint somebodys car they dont say they painted it cause they took it to my house, choose the paint and color scheme and bought the paint. Its the same thing.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> Thats more like helping design it. Nothing wrong with that, but imo, that doesnt constitute "building" a car...


I agree. But your involved on the BUILD. How many riders out here can do chrome. Sew upholstery. Have a spray gun and can paint. Have the equipment to install a hydro/air system or stereo system. But to remove the undies. Draw out the trunk or upholstery design. Etc.... I helped install my bags. I also helped the dude remove my interior and even cut up the new threads. I showed the Striper exactly how I wanted my striping and leaf. I installed a lot of my accessories on my ride. So did I build it. Or buy it? My 2 cents.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ese Caqui said:


> When I paint somebodys car they dont say they painted it cause they took it to my house, choose the paint and color scheme and bought the paint. Its the same thing.


One thing I will do is give the credit where it's due.
My display board gives credit to the dude who painted. Striped. Bagged 
Done my interior. Etc. BUT....I didn't BUY a done car! No disrespect to anyone. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> The way I see it is if you designed it and have someone build it, you designed it! NOT BUILT IT. Nothing wrong with that at all. Shit let the people that do that shit everyday do their thing. But props where props are due. Give credit to the people that did the work, whats funny to me the most is when those people talk shit about people buying built cars. I work on cars and im a third generation car builder and if I had money I won the lotto I would have Topo build me something. Id outline what I wanted but I promise I wouldnt take credit for the hard work he would do.


In lowriding Ive noticed people give credit where credit is due as allot , if not most, of cars have a signboard saying who did what. I really like those signs as it lets you know who does what to what level of quality.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> The way I see it is if you designed it and have someone build it, you designed it! NOT BUILT IT. Nothing wrong with that at all. Shit let the people that do that shit everyday do their thing. But props where props are due. Give credit to the people that did the work, whats funny to me the most is when those people talk shit about people buying built cars. I work on cars and im a third generation car builder and if I had money I won the lotto I would have Topo build me something. Id outline what I wanted but I promise I wouldnt take credit for the hard work he would do.


wow, you sure put a lot of time into this. Just saying, who gives a fuck what anyone does.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> I agree. But your involved on the BUILD. How many riders out here can do chrome. Sew upholstery. Have a spray gun and can paint. Have the equipment to install a hydro/air system or stereo system. But to remove the undies. Draw out the trunk or upholstery design. Etc.... I helped install my bags. I also helped the dude remove my interior and even cut up the new threads. I showed the Striper exactly how I wanted my striping and leaf. I installed a lot of my accessories on my ride. So did I build it. Or buy it? My 2 cents.


I understand, and thats great. I did my own body work, sprayed my own car, color sanded and buffed. Did my own battery rack, reinforced my own frame, built my own pumps, reinforced all my suspension and molded it, took it to my plater, installed everything, put my own bushings and balljoints in, did all my own stereo system, including building my own custom box, wired all my amps, stereo, eq, etc, modified my own bumperkit and put a rim in it and welded it to my bumper, pulled all my interior out and took it to my upholsterer and put everything back in myself. Pulled out my engine by myself and rebuilt it myself and dropped it back in as well....so where that does leave me ?? Oh, I also cut out my own mirrors that are in my trunk...and wired up my alarm to lock my doors, roll up my windows, and close my electric rag top....all in my garage, so like I said, where does that leave me ???


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Lunas64 said:


> My opinion of the terms is this:
> 
> IF......you have a hand in the build. Like chosing the paint colors, types of graphics you want, colors of striping, leaf etc....(But you didnt do the work) how you want the Hydro/air set up in the trunk built, stereo built in the deck/trunk that you purchased.(But you didnt do the work) You took your undies apart and took them to a plater (but you didnt do the plating) You chose the carpet/interior colors and help design (But you didnt sew the shit and install it) etc..... then you *Built It!!!
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with that right there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

MUFASA said:


> I understand, and thats great. I did my own body work, sprayed my own car, color sanded and buffed. Did my own battery rack, reinforced my own frame, built my own pumps, reinforced all my suspension and molded it, took it to my plater, installed everything, put my own bushings and balljoints in, did all my own stereo system, including building my own custom box, wired all my amps, stereo, eq, etc, modified my own bumperkit and put a rim in it and welded it to my bumper, pulled all my interior out and took it to my upholsterer and put everything back in myself. Pulled out my engine by myself and rebuilt it myself and dropped it back in as well....so where that does leave me ?? Oh, I also cut out my own mirrors that are in my trunk...and wired up my alarm to lock my doors, roll up my windows, and close my electric rag top....all in my garage, so like I said, where does that leave me ???


Bro. I will go out on a limb and call your ride BUILT!! But I can say mine wasn't bought !! Nuff said. Ese Caqi. Tell mijo Knightstalker n Lady C hello for me!!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Jack Bauer said:


> wow, you sure put a lot of time into this. Just saying, who gives a fuck what anyone does.


Hahahaha no kidding. I was just having a conversation with my homie and it got under my skin



Lunas64 said:


> Bro. I will go out on a limb and call your ride BUILT!! But I can say mine wasn't bought !! Nuff said. Ese Caqi. Tell mijo Knightstalker n Lady C hello for me!!


I will homie they were at my pad last weekend


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> Bro. I will go out on a limb and call your ride BUILT!! But I can say mine wasn't bought !! Nuff said. Ese Caqi. Tell mijo Knightstalker n Lady C hello for me!!


----------



## PG-13 (Oct 28, 2011)

I look at it like this, I got a house, I didn't build it whatever contractor and all his sub contractors built it. I paint the walls, put some new lighting, granite counter tops, hard wood floors, a toilet on every floor and a walk in closet and fancy up the whoop ass garage with a hoist....I still didn't build the house.
I do alot of work on my own cars and others, i put my flavour or theirs on it but thats about it. I agree there is too much emphasis on who "built the car"....it was prolly GM that built it just check out that name plate or emblem. It's a case of that was so and so's car...but unless you bought the off the showroom floor the cars is already so and so's car. That said I get what people mean by it.....it's just doesn't make alot of sense. I'd buy a restored car and if I didn't like the color or interior I'd change it...you can say oh that was so and so's car but my names on the papers, my car now.


that was long winded....


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


supersporting88 said:


> Some times people have more money than time/resources. So why go through all the trial and error just to spend more money in the long run (some times) when you can have it done right the first time.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*x's 3*:thumbsup:


Lunas64 said:


> My opinion of the terms is this:
> 
> IF......you have a hand in the build. Like chosing the paint colors, types of graphics you want, colors of striping, leaf etc....(But you didnt do the work) how you want the Hydro/air set up in the trunk built, stereo built in the deck/trunk that you purchased.(But you didnt do the work) You took your undies apart and took them to a plater (but you didnt do the plating) You chose the carpet/interior colors and help design (But you didnt sew the shit and install it) etc..... then you *Built It!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> My opinion of the terms is this:
> 
> IF......you have a hand in the build. Like chosing the paint colors, types of graphics you want, colors of striping, leaf etc....(But you didnt do the work) how you want the Hydro/air set up in the trunk built, stereo built in the deck/trunk that you purchased.(But you didnt do the work) You took your undies apart and took them to a plater (but you didnt do the plating) You chose the carpet/interior colors and help design (But you didnt sew the shit and install it) etc..... then you *Built It!!!
> 
> ...


X4
showing you're own creation is what makes it personal.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> Hahahaha no kidding. I was just having a conversation with my homie and it got under my skin


I know what you mean. There's different types of "built" I guess. Take MUFASA's example, he did everything himself with great results, most people who do that end up with a shitbox. I've seen it a lot, and the owners brag about their work even though it looks like shit.

Then you have the guys that pay a bodyshop, pay a painter, pay an upholsterer, pay a shop to install hydraulics, engine, frame, suspension, etc, etc. I wouldn't consider that a bought car, but it isn't exactly owner built. But if you look to the housing industry a home "builder" doesn't install hvac, carpet, siding, concrete, etc....he contracts it all out, but he is still considered a builder. 

Bought is pretty much when someone buys an existing ride, does nothing to it. 

Can't really say any example is more of or less of a lowrider tho.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i do what im capable of doing myself, if i cant do it then i find someone who can. some people can do more than others. some guys have a higher skill level and more experience than others but if everyone could build their own cars themselves, a lot of shops would close and finished cars would not sell in the classifieds. Just give credit where credit is due and everything will be fine.


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

Who gives a fuck......I know I don't!!!!!


----------



## BarneyRubble (Sep 19, 2011)

Jack Bauer said:


> I know what you mean. There's different types of "built" I guess. Take MUFASA's example, he did everything himself with great results, *most people who do that end up with a shitbox*. I've seen it a lot, and the owners brag about their work even though it looks like shit.
> 
> Then you have the guys that pay a bodyshop, pay a painter, pay an upholsterer, pay a shop to install hydraulics, engine, frame, suspension, etc, etc. I wouldn't consider that a bought car, but it isn't exactly owner built. But if you look to the housing industry a home "builder" doesn't install hvac, carpet, siding, concrete, etc....he contracts it all out, but he is still considered a builder.
> 
> ...


"like a pimp"


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I bought my Blazer off a friend of mine, it had just a paint job on it. Bit everything else was my doing, intirr , hydro's, frame painting, chrome undies and chrome wheel wells, ect.

Dude cant believe this was his bucket.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Jack Bauer said:


> I know what you mean. There's different types of "built" I guess. Take MUFASA's example, he did everything himself with great results, most people who do that end up with a shitbox. I've seen it a lot, and the owners brag about their work even though it looks like shit.
> 
> Then you have the guys that pay a bodyshop, pay a painter, pay an upholsterer, pay a shop to install hydraulics, engine, frame, suspension, etc, etc. I wouldn't consider that a bought car, but it isn't exactly owner built. But if you look to the housing industry a home "builder" doesn't install hvac, carpet, siding, concrete, etc....he contracts it all out, but he is still considered a builder.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jack :h5:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i think thats why lowriding is a hobby not a sport, because hobbies require personal attention, and sports require professional attention. granted not evryone can do everyaspect of a build, i refuse to let anyone do anything to my car, i had to have help with the frame though because i was kidding myself if i thought i could put in a chainbridge and not have it squeak after, but everything on my car i did or had a hand in..


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

Lunas64 said:


> My opinion of the terms is this:
> 
> IF......you have a hand in the build. Like chosing the paint colors, types of graphics you want, colors of striping, leaf etc....(But you didnt do the work) how you want the Hydro/air set up in the trunk built, stereo built in the deck/trunk that you purchased.(But you didnt do the work) You took your undies apart and took them to a plater (but you didnt do the plating) You chose the carpet/interior colors and help design (But you didnt sew the shit and install it) etc..... then you *Built It!!!
> 
> ...


X5

I paid others to do stuff to MY CAR it was more convenient and quicker to pay them to do it at a shop than to try to do it on my free time in my garage.


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

MUFASA said:


> I understand, and thats great. I did my own body work, sprayed my own car, color sanded and buffed. Did my own battery rack, reinforced my own frame, built my own pumps, reinforced all my suspension and molded it, took it to my plater, installed everything, put my own bushings and balljoints in, did all my own stereo system, including building my own custom box, wired all my amps, stereo, eq, etc, modified my own bumperkit and put a rim in it and welded it to my bumper, pulled all my interior out and took it to my upholsterer and put everything back in myself. Pulled out my engine by myself and rebuilt it myself and dropped it back in as well....so where that does leave me ?? Oh, I also cut out my own mirrors that are in my trunk...and wired up my alarm to lock my doors, roll up my windows, and close my electric rag top....all in my garage, so like I said, where does that leave me ???



you and me sittin on the same couch here homie.
i dont sweat the guys who dont have the resources or skill set to turn every bolt themselves. but for those taking credit for another mans hard labor or vision - they should be giving props where props are due.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Los Neighbors said:


> X5
> 
> I paid others to do stuff to MY CAR it was more convenient and quicker to pay them to do it at a shop than to try to do it on my free time in my garage.


I can fully understand this situation ....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SELF MADE said:


> you and me sittin on the same couch here homie.
> i dont sweat the guys who dont have the resources or skill set to turn every bolt themselves. but for those taking credit for another mans hard labor or vision - they should be giving props where props are due.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i have never gaven it much thought, i can't afford shop fees so i do most of my own work. but if i had the money i would buy a ready built lowrider for me money is the issue. a bone stock car with rust or issues is 500 to 1500 a built turn key lowrider is way more. 

learn all you can and turn wreches you'd be surpised what you can learn.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

USUALLY I HAVE SOMEBODY CUT THE CAR, WELD THE RACKS, AND REINFORCE THE FRAME. THEN I PUT MY OWN DROLICS IN.. AS FAR AS THE OTHER STUFF, I COME UP WITH THE DESIGN PROCEDURE THEN SEND MY CAR FROM SPOT TO SPOT.. THIS IS MY CREATIVE WAY OF "BUILDING" NOT "BUYING" MY CAR


----------



## tecate (Feb 17, 2009)

Im new here but,
Great topic
When I think of this "Built Not Bought" it's for reasons like this: You have people driving bad ass rides but in all reallity they have no clue what they are really driving. You ask them specs on engine, transmission, color codes etc. and they cant answer for shit. It makes it hard to compliment the owner when they just dont know shit about the car. How can you drive something with pride without knowing anything about it. If you never laid a hand on the ride atleast do your homework and be prepared.

Or

You have people hating on cars they cant have because the owner wont sell. The 2011 and newer car owners. They take it to a tire shop so the TIRE SHOP can slap on some Big rims and they think they have the baddest car in town. Just about anyone can go into a car dealer and walk out with a 30G car or truck. How many people can really say..I BUILT NOT BOUGHT that MOFO. This car building or customizing was not meant for everyone, does'nt matter how deep of pocket's, time or no time you have. Ive met people capable of IE..mounting a electric fan or wiring batteries. They just wont do it! They rather pay someone to have it done. Ive always liked working on the shit I own (For the Pride). But I'll pay to get it done better or if im not capable of doing it myself and or with the help of family and friends.
Just saying,
Much respect to all!


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

in my opinion i think most people say built not bought jus because when you buy a car fully done already it dont have that personal touch to you bought someone elses ideas n flavor i personally wouldnt do that but some people just dont have the resources sometimes but i fell they should atleast add somthin or change somthin on the car even if its some small shit i'd hate to be out n some say isnt that so n so's car 

i also agree with some of you that say if you pay some one to do your car and dont lay a hand on your car that you didnt build it wich is true ive never personally done that ive always had my hand in it with the engine build body work hydros n system so i always felt i some wha built it or atleast helped build it


----------



## PHUKET (Jan 27, 2009)

GOOD TOPIC


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well i built my frame ...and all my suspension...rear end...did my batt rack and all the hydro work....weight etc......my homie built my motor...and painted my shit curly did my stripeing and leafin dude that lives next door did my interior and landau top......but in the end i can say yea I built my shit i did all the real buildi.g and fabrication so to me thats built not bought


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

I agree. Good topic. In reality nobody can say i built my car. It would almost be impossible. Sometimes you can buy a car thats all done up cheaper than what it would take "you" to "build it"


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

misterslick said:


> I agree. Good topic. In reality nobody can say i built my car. It would almost be impossible. Sometimes you can buy a car thats all done up cheaper than what it would take "you" to "build it"


Maybe not "built", But Re-built or Re-design...


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

i buy shit, fuck building i'm lazy


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

I aint gonna hate on sumone for buying. Shit if i had the money i would buy a nice ride too.


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

if i had tha money i would buy somthin next to finished maybe like it was just ready for paint


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> My opinion of the terms is this:
> 
> IF......you have a hand in the build. Like chosing the paint colors, types of graphics you want, colors of striping, leaf etc....(But you didnt do the work) how you want the Hydro/air set up in the trunk built, stereo built in the deck/trunk that you purchased.(But you didnt do the work) You took your undies apart and took them to a plater (but you didnt do the plating) You chose the carpet/interior colors and help design (But you didnt sew the shit and install it) etc..... then you *Built It!!! *


well, i disagree, but as long as the dude doesn't start dissing other peoples cars for being bought and not "built" then i don't really care.

or a guy rolling chinas on a stock gbody talmbout built not bought :uh:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Built is when you do the majority of the work......Unless, you're just not capible. But if you can do it, but you're just lazy....well that's a different story.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

I buy all my shit with drug money and buy parts/cars from tony parker SIMONE!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> I buy all my shit with drug money and buy parts/cars from tony parker SIMONE!!


 hno:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

chairmnofthboard said:


> Built is when you do the majority of the work......Unless, you're just not capible. But if you can do it, but you're just lazy....well that's a different story.


agreed


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

to each there own I like to do my own work because I always have different ideas I want to try to.do they always turn out, no. but thats what I like to do I kinda get bored of a car the closer it is to finished but I know a lot of people who like to roll to different spot and shows and they work damn hard to get there it all keeps the ball turning in my eyes the truely bad ass painters and car builders wouldnt be here if no ones was working there ass off to pay for it just my 2 cents


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Myself I would rather buy something already started the only thing I would be concerned with is that it has a fully wrapped frame ....i've already done some frames off....no time with a family a business and all my other hobbies ....really built not bought WTF did you do assemble it like others said did you paint it did you assemble the rotating assembly on the engine did you re build the tranny did you do the interior chance are you just put the car together I would rather pay some one else the only thing I want to do is the set up ...jmho


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> I buy all my shit with drug money and buy parts/cars from tony parker SIMONE!!


Orale!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Man I bought this monte *10 batts piston pump 56 inch hopper for 4000 and payed 700 shipping. Had it 3 months then this happened










Glad I didn't build it plus I got a better deal just buying a car insurance at the end gave me 6700*

"Bought not Built" is how I roll*


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> I understand, and thats great. I did my own body work, sprayed my own car, color sanded and buffed. Did my own battery rack, reinforced my own frame, built my own pumps, reinforced all my suspension and molded it, took it to my plater, installed everything, put my own bushings and balljoints in, did all my own stereo system, including building my own custom box, wired all my amps, stereo, eq, etc, modified my own bumperkit and put a rim in it and welded it to my bumper, pulled all my interior out and took it to my upholsterer and put everything back in myself. Pulled out my engine by myself and rebuilt it myself and dropped it back in as well....so where that does leave me ?? Oh, I also cut out my own mirrors that are in my trunk...and wired up my alarm to lock my doors, roll up my windows, and close my electric rag top....all in my garage, so like I said, where does that leave me ???


Right on brotha!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Right on brotha!! :thumbsup:


Thanks homie !


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> I agree. But your involved on the BUILD. How many riders out here can do chrome. Sew upholstery. Have a spray gun and can paint. Have the equipment to install a hydro/air system or stereo system. But to remove the undies. Draw out the trunk or upholstery design. Etc.... I helped install my bags. I also helped the dude remove my interior and even cut up the new threads. I showed the Striper exactly how I wanted my striping and leaf. I installed a lot of my accessories on my ride. So did I build it. Or buy it? My 2 cents.


in my opinion writing checks does not equal building a car. it's no big deal though as long as the dude doesn't hate on someone else for writing a check by saying they built their shit. not everyone can do all that shit. i can't weld or paint. in fact i can't really do a whole lot of anything so i get on here and ask questions when it comes to the mechanical shit. i don't know what i'm doing but i can still turn a bolt. i won't consider my car built not bought even though i 90'd it out myself and will likely put the interior together myself too. lots of shit i can't do and it's no big deal that's why shops exist.


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

If your ride ends up in a magazine give the credit where its deserved just dont blantantly lie and I really dont think anyone could care less


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Nobody does everything to their car, if you have the talent to do certain things then good for you, myself I will do as much as possible, if I can't or don't know how I will sub it out, but again I know every detail of my car, engine specs, paint codes, hydros, stereo , amps ect, body mod's , I have Ben building for 
almost 40 yrs and still learning, you never stop learning,


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

who cares if you bought it its yours doesnt matter who built it just put your twist on it in my cars i do all the work except paint and interior


----------



## crimepays84 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've built many cars and bought cars but when it comes down to it...you can buy a car for way less than building one. I wonder how many guys buy cars built then paint them to look different and say they built them, prolly alot.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i should have just saved up and bought one. i'm already like 6k into this car and it's still a pile of shit. gonna be ten grand into it and still won't have interior or juice


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

My car is built not bought.. Frame work by ME, Custom body work by ME, paint work by ME, custom interior by ME.. thats what built not bought really means, a check cutter aint much of a builder.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

well with my car me and a cpl of homies that helped out BUILT it from the frame swap, engine installs, to the sunroof, to replacing the quarters, to painting it was done by my hands with my homies when they had time, the only thing I didnt do was stitch the interior, and assemble the wheels, but like a lot of guys have already said I'd much rather pay someone to do the work but I always have more time than money, and I'll never BUILD another one again, they will be Bought from here on I just dont want the headache of it all again , bottom line is to each his own do what you can and get in where ya fit in.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

regal ryda said:


> well with my car me and a cpl of homies that helped out BUILT it from the frame swap, engine installs, to the sunroof, to replacing the quarters, to painting it was done by my hands with my homies when they had time, the only thing I didnt do was stitch the interior, and assemble the wheels, but like a lot of guys have already said I'd much rather pay someone to do the work but I always have more time than money, and I'll never BUILD another one again, they will be Bought from here on I just dont want the headache of it all again , bottom line is to each his own do what you can and get in where ya fit in.


It is a pain in the ass! And to each his own. The way I see it is I dont knock on anyone's game. Weather you build, buy or have built. Weather you work 40 hours a week or sell drugs. A clean Low is a clean Low. Its just funny that the dudes that have a car built and never got there hands dirty talk shit about people that buy cars that are already built


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ese Caqui said:


> It is a pain in the ass! And to each his own. The way I see it is I dont knock on anyone's game. Weather you build, buy or have built. Weather you work 40 hours a week or sell drugs. A clean Low is a clean Low. Its just funny that the dudes that have a car built and never got there hands dirty talk shit about people that buy cars that are already built


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ese Caqui said:


> It is a pain in the ass! And to each his own. The way I see it is I dont knock on anyone's game. Weather you build, buy or have built. Weather you work 40 hours a week or sell drugs. A clean Low is a clean Low. Its just funny that the dudes that have a car built and never got there hands dirty talk shit about people that buy cars that are already built


exactly the way i feel about it too


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Ese Caqui said:


> It is a pain in the ass! And to each his own. The way I see it is I dont knock on anyone's game. Weather you build, buy or have built. Weather you work 40 hours a week or sell drugs. A clean Low is a clean Low. Its just funny that the dudes that have a car built and never got there hands dirty talk shit about people that buy cars that are already built


I hear what you sayin thats why I'm goin the bought route next time, I already know I can build one now


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

the built not bought mentality is bad for resale value people should stop saying this stupid phrase it only turns people off from buying completed cars and in the end your left with selling your car for less than what you have invested into it with time and money 

also if your good at doing a particular part of customizeing a car like paint, bodywork or fabricateing why would you want to perpetuate the "built not bought" mentality....wouldn't you want people to pay you to do the same to their car


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

if your gonna roll with a built not bought sticker,you have better have put your hands on workin on your car weather its body work,painting it,add juice to it your self,sounds,pinstriping,etc. paying someone to build your car for is almost like buyin a car thats already built. in the long wrong u didnt do anything with your own hands.to say you built it.

but liek mentioned before.to each there own a clean ride is a nice ride


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Anyone selling a done car ?







Lol


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Im one for building, I do just basic setups and shit, nothin crazy, but I dont have the room, money, or patients to do a full on build, I attempted a full resto Impala years ago found that how much I was gonna put into it and years spent I could just get a loan buy one already restored and juice it myself and be out enjoying it right away, and another thing I would buy done is a hopper, cause Im too lazy to do that much frame work, plus lack of equipment would take me forever, But it does feel good when someone asks who did this or that and you can say ME. Im not against people who buy them, they have the same interests as us, and alot are willing to learn as they go. But I do agree it is bullshit when someone buys one done and does nothing to it and claims they built it :angry:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

Ok here goes this is my opinion ,I build all my own stuff I even paint now I'm no pro painter but I can do a decent paint job now when I get to starting my 64 I will prob have it painted and striped by a pro only because they can do of better than I can ,I do have respect for the builder over the buyer as long as the builder put blood sweat and tears into the ride even if he didn't do the frame or the paint or the interior ,set up etc as long as you put in the hours and do your best that makes a rider to me ,but saying that if I had a big ass bank balance is have my shit built for me lol


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

paying to have a car built is, "built".

paying for someone elses car that was _alredy_ built is, "bought"

nomatter if you turned a wrench or not. it is what it is... 

those who know just know...those who don't are looking stupid right about now. /topic!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

as long as it looks nice i guess i dont matter


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

I think you guys should ask lownslow32 and just2doodz. They have built more cars than anybody here.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Jack Tripper said:


> I think you guys should ask lownslow32 and just2doodz. They have built more cars than anybody here.


:rimshot::roflmao:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Jack Tripper said:


> I think you guys should ask lownslow32 and just2doodz. They have built more cars than anybody here.


Hell yeah. They'd sacrafice (sp) thier kids for thier rides


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I mounted my wheels all by myself!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

fool2 said:


> I mounted my wheels all by myself!


BUILT not BOUGHT


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> paying to have a car built is, "built".
> 
> paying for someone elses car that was _alredy_ built is, "bought"
> 
> ...


I agree! Cuz I don't know how to paint do interior I don't know how to do much! I do know how to turn a wrench and fix certain mechanical things....
But I work my ass off everyday of the week at work even volunteering for overtime so I have extra money to put into my Ranfla.....So I don't give a fuck what anyone says if someone else paints or does my interior "I Built that car"!!! Cuz I busted my ass every day to try to achieve my dream of building my Lowrider.... I put blood sweat and tears and sacraficed to get my ride looking the way I want......


----------



## Withwhatsmine (Oct 24, 2011)

Sometimes it seems like people on here are to worried about the next man's car but this point is legit, I work 60 hours at least I rarely have free and I could have someone else do it but I am learning because I want to build it no matter how much trial and error it takes.


----------



## memo (Feb 26, 2007)

If I could go back into time I would of went to WyoTech and learned all about building cars and doing them the right way. I've had 2 regals and 1 63 impala and 2 64 impalas in my lifetime but never really had the money or time to g them up the way I wanted them. They just had 100 spokes with nice paint interior and a system. I went a bunch of years without a lowrider and it was just driving me crazy cuz its in my blood and I love them, so now i'm a flight paramedic making decent cash so I bought me one all done up. Single pump hopper with all chrome undies and its totally my style and now in my name. I couldn't wait I just wanted a clean fixed up ride NOW. I would never claim to have built it and I would never hop it at any shows in the area where it is known. It is my toy now and I would punch someone in the throat if they looked down on me for having "someone elses ride" but I am totally wanting to find me another impala to do a frame off build cuz I just love that shit. I got me a 55 chevy pickup thats needing full restoration that I will start in the coming months too.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

ars!n said:


> BUILT not BOUGHT


the only tool in my toolbox


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Mafioso1988 said:


> I agree! Cuz I don't know how to paint do interior I don't know how to do much! I do know how to turn a wrench and fix certain mechanical things....
> But I work my ass off everyday of the week at work even volunteering for overtime so I have extra money to put into my Ranfla.....So I don't give a fuck what anyone says if someone else paints or does my interior *"I had that car Built for me"*!!! Cuz I busted my ass every day to try to achieve my dream of building my Lowrider.... I put blood sweat and tears and sacraficed to get my ride looking the way I want......


fixed.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

fool2 said:


> the only tool in my toolbox


:roflmao:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

fool2 said:


> the only tool in my toolbox


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

fool2 said:


> the only tool in my toolbox


Hahahaha


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> paying to have a car built is, "built".
> 
> paying for someone elses car that was _alredy_ built is, "bought"
> 
> ...


So if I go to Chevrolet.com and click on "Build my own silverado". It lets me chose color, trim packages, enginge, tranny, accessories. I can clown the dudes that go to the dealerships and buy theres off the lot cause I "Built" mine not bought it right?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

fool2 said:


> the only tool in my toolbox


Good one! :roflmao:


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Built = choose your car, paint your car the color of your choice, decide if you want pinstripe, patterns or murals. Choose your wheels, change interior to go with your paint. Add your tunes and your lifts. Doesn't matter if you payed someone to these things ,your car is built to the way you wanted. Your own personal creation.

Bought = rolling around in someone elses's creation.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

TOP GUN said:


> Built = choose your car, paint your car the color of your choice, decide if you want pinstripe, patterns or murals. Choose your wheels, change interior to go with your paint. Add your tunes and your lifts. Doesn't matter if you payed someone to these things ,your car is built to the way you wanted. Your own personal creation.
> 
> Bought = rolling around in someone elses's creation.


Built-Buy your car, buy your car. Build your drivetrain, do your own paint and body, do your own interior, do your own suspension
Bought- Buying a build car or having somebody else build your shit

When you call dominos and order a pizza you choose the crust, toppings and where you want the pie delivered. You dont say you made a pizza. You say you had the shit delivered and give dominos the fucken credit. When you have me build your car regardless of how you had me build it I BUILT IT!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

This shit applies to everything else in life besides you people. If you have the house you live in built from scratch you still don't say you built it, you say you have it built. If you order direct tv with receivers in every room you say you have it installed, you don't say I installed it, you say I had direct tv installed. if your kid that you see once a month that grows up to be a doctor you don't say I raised a doctor, you say my kids a doctor. When you go to the barber and tell him you want a fade you don't say I cut my own hair, you say I got a haircut. When your kids are at daycare you don't say I'm watching my kids. 

How the fuck does it make sense to say you built your car when you had somebody else build it?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good point bro


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

this can go on forever, where will it stop. What if you didnt find the metal for the frame or killed the cow for the leather etc. are you not building it? I think if you can do alot or most of the work as far as installing, you can say you built it. Like having the interior done but you installed, or having the motor built but you installed, same as for suspension . Im not a painter and am not about to ruin my ride so I will have a pro do it cuz i care about my ride. I think thats still built cuz you have control of what your ride is goin through. ANd if you just paid for a car that had everything done to it whether you liked it or not, then thats bought.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2012)

In my opinion if u buy a car built is cus u like the way the car was built all ur pretty much doin its paying the guy of the full amount of cash his askin weather he spent that much or not but its pretty much the same as if u built it cus ur payin the full amount up front instead of takin steps by steps and takin months or years to finish and go through all the hassle to complete it and if sme one says u bought that car built all u gota say is ima baller wut do u expect.... but ofcourse ul have more sentimental value in a car that u built or it was passed frm smeone in ur fam to u and u got it to the show cuality and put all ur ideas to it wel thats wut i think everyones got difrent oppinions


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Hmmmmmm, so lowrider of the year cars, trucks, bombs and traditionals and all the contenders from now and from the past are all bought cars? Wow!!!


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

Ese Caqui said:


> This shit applies to everything else in life besides you people. If you have the house you live in built from scratch you still don't say you built it, you say you have it built. If you order direct tv with receivers in every room you say you have it installed, you don't say I installed it, you say I had direct tv installed. if your kid that you see once a month that grows up to be a doctor you don't say I raised a doctor, you say my kids a doctor. When you go to the barber and tell him you want a fade you don't say I cut my own hair, you say I got a haircut. When your kids are at daycare you don't say I'm watching my kids.
> 
> How the fuck does it make sense to say you built your car when you had somebody else build it?


 general motors built your car,you just devalued it and ruined the suspension


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

mrcadillac said:


> general motors built your car,you just devalued it and ruined the suspension


Hahahaha good point


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

TOP GUN said:


> Built = choose your car, paint your car the color of your choice, decide if you want pinstripe, patterns or murals. Choose your wheels, change interior to go with your paint. Add your tunes and your lifts. Doesn't matter if you payed someone to these things ,your car is built to the way you wanted. Your own personal creation.
> 
> Bought = rolling around in someone elses's creation.


Spending money for goods and services = bought. Assembling something with tools and your hands = built. It's simple. I bought a paint job, not I painted my car


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

fool2 said:


> Spending money for goods and services = bought. Assembling something with tools and your hands = built. It's simple. I bought a paint job, not I painted my car



ABSOLUTELY 100% true


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Ese Caqui said:


> So if I go to Chevrolet.com and click on "Build my own silverado". It lets me chose color, trim packages, enginge, tranny, accessories. I can clown the dudes that go to the dealerships and buy theres off the lot cause I "Built" mine not bought it right?


you are comparing apples to oranges. you can try to argue the point all you want. but the fact of the matter is, those who know... just know.....those who don't like yourself, are looking dumb right about now.


----------



## TOP GUN (Aug 7, 2006)

Ese Caqui said:


> Built-Buy your car, buy your car. Build your drivetrain, do your own paint and body, do your own interior, do your own suspension
> Bought- Buying a build car or having somebody else build your shit
> 
> When you call dominos and order a pizza you choose the crust, toppings and where you want the pie delivered. You dont say you made a pizza. You say you had the shit delivered and give dominos the fucken credit. When you have me build your car regardless of how you had me build it I BUILT IT!


So you paint your own car. But did you make the paint? Did you make the paint gun?, so your paint job was bought!

Your interior, did you make the materials? Did you make the thread??? So your interior was bought

hydros, if you didn't make the batteries, pumps, dumps, hoses, etc. it was bought, right?


So no one will ever really have a built car?


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Ese Caqui said:


> So if I go to Chevrolet.com and click on "Build my own silverado". It lets me chose color, trim packages, enginge, tranny, accessories. I can clown the dudes that go to the dealerships and buy theres off the lot cause I "Built" mine not bought it right?


No doubt...I feel you! It's like when I go to the farm.com for Steak. I get to choose Heifer, Steer,Grass-Fed, Grain-Fed, Slaughter Method, and Cut . I too like to clown them dudes that go the those fancy grocery markets and buy theirs out of the meat section cause I "Built" mine not bought it.....:twak:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

fool2 said:


> Spending money for goods and services = bought. Assembling something with tools and your hands = built. It's simple. I bought a paint job, not I painted my car


X2 


ROBLEDO said:


> you are comparing apples to oranges. you can try to argue the point all you want. but the fact of the matter is, those who know... just know.....those who don't like yourself, are looking dumb right about now.


How so G? I picked the color, drivetrain, gears, guts ext... Website even says "Build your truck". Where can I my Built not Bought bumper sticker installed? 


TOP GUN said:


> So you paint your own car. But did you make the paint? Did you make the paint gun?, so your paint job was bought!
> 
> Your interior, did you make the materials? Did you make the thread??? So your interior was bought
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Ese Caqui said:


> How so G? I picked the color, drivetrain, gears, guts ext... Website even says "Build your truck". * Where can I get my Built not Bought bumper sticker installed?*


on your forehead. :rimshot:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

TOP GUN said:


> So you paint your own car. But did you make the paint? Did you make the paint gun?, so your paint job was bought!
> 
> Your interior, did you make the materials? Did you make the thread??? So your interior was bought
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> on your forehead. :rimshot:


Where did you get your sticker installed at? Cause I know you havent done shit to the car you "built" yourself


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Ese Caqui said:


> Where did you get your sticker installed at? Cause I know you havent done shit to the car you "built" yourself


:roflmao:foo i've personally taken apart and put back together more cars while you were still playing with hot wheels in the dirt as a kid.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I took a truck apart once and then I sold the pile of shit I was left with


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> :roflmao:foo i've personally taken apart and put back together more cars while you were still playing with hot wheels in the dirt as a kid.


I've never played with hotwheels. Ive been working on cars since I was 4 years old. By the time I was in middle school I was already painting. Don't get mad pops this is just a debate


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Ese Caqui said:


> I've never played with hotwheels. Ive been working on cars since I was 4 years old. By the time I was in middle school I was already painting. Don't get mad pops this is just a debate


a debate? :rofl: foo, you the only one that doesn't know the difference. those who know just know....


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> a debate? :rofl: foo, you the only one that doesn't know the difference. those who know just know....


I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree. Until I have the money to build my car with money like you do I'll have to use my tools and my hands.


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

Ese Caqui said:


> I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree. Until I have the money to build my car with money like you do I'll have to use my tools and my hands.


U sound jelly


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

CheeseburgerWalrus said:


> U sound jelly


Not at all. If I had money I would not be building my own shit! I've said it 1000 times. Fuck getting dirty, getting frustrated, looking for parts. I don't build my own shit for the sake of saying I built my car. I do it cause I love Lows but cant afford to have someone else build it.


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Ese Caqui said:


> But then they say "I had ______ do the paint, set up by _______, upholstery by _______, and engine by _____, chrome by ______. So what the hell did you build fool?


I myself say built not bought I disassembled the complete car wiring , windows , frame , engine, ect. had it painted reassembled it had the interior put together installed it myself installed power windows wing windows power seat took the chrome to get plated and reassembled bumpers, grill mouldings myself disassembled the motor myself detailed and reassembled myself rebuilt the frontend myself thats why I say built not bought not like others that buy or dont lift a wrench or know how to use a wrench that bought not built I have built my own cars and have help other build or worked on for them here is the link to my last car that I built for myself http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/204294-family-mint.html


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

LOW64RAG said:


> I myself say built not bought I disassembled the complete car wiring , windows , frame , engine, ect. had it painted reassembled it had the interior put together installed it myself installed power windows wing windows power seat took the chrome to get plated and reassembled bumpers, grill mouldings myself disassembled the motor myself detailed and reassembled myself rebuilt the frontend myself thats why I say built not bought not like others that buy or dont lift a wrench or know how to use a wrench that bought not built I have built my own cars and have help other build or worked on for them here is the link to my last car that I built for myself http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/204294-family-mint.html


100% built your shit in my book.


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Ese Caqui said:


> 100% built your shit in my book.


Thanks


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

LOW64RAG said:


> I myself say built not bought I disassembled the complete car wiring , windows , frame , engine, ect. had it painted reassembled it had the interior put together installed it myself installed power windows wing windows power seat took the chrome to get plated and reassembled bumpers, grill mouldings myself disassembled the motor myself detailed and reassembled myself rebuilt the frontend myself thats why I say built not bought not like others that buy or dont lift a wrench or know how to use a wrench that bought not built I have built my own cars and have help other build or worked on for them here is the link to my last car that I built for myself http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/204294-family-mint.html


oh yeah? well i picked out the all chrome hundred spoke chinas the wheel shop mounted on my car. just put my little twist on it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

fool2 said:


> oh yeah? well i picked out the all chrome hundred spoke chinas the wheel shop mounted on my car. just put my little twist on it


:scrutinize:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

fool2 said:


> oh yeah? well i picked out the all chrome hundred spoke chinas the wheel shop mounted on my car. just put my little twist on it


:roflmao::roflmao::facepalm:


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

How many people normally build their whole car themselves?


----------



## tecate (Feb 17, 2009)

Ese Caqui said:


> Not at all. If I had money I would not be building my own shit! I've said it 1000 times. Fuck getting dirty, getting frustrated, looking for parts. *I don't build my own shit for the sake of saying I built my car*. I do it cause I love Lows but cant afford to have someone else build it.



Sorry to be the one to say this, But *You* just answered your on question buddy!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Good topic...I dont care how ur ride came to be. As long as u out there RIDING it


I just cant stand these cats that talk all that shit about "u aint a real rider if u just bought it like that" and all that other "built not bought" bullshit. Then u see them in classifieds the next day begging someone to buy there built car


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Ese Caqui said:


> This shit applies to everything else in life besides you people. If you have the house you live in built from scratch you still don't say you built it, you say you have it built. If you order direct tv with receivers in every room you say you have it installed, you don't say I installed it, you say I had direct tv installed. if your kid that you see once a month that grows up to be a doctor you don't say I raised a doctor, you say my kids a doctor. When you go to the barber and tell him you want a fade you don't say I cut my own hair, you say I got a haircut. When your kids are at daycare you don't say I'm watching my kids.
> 
> How the fuck does it make sense to say you built your car when you had somebody else build it?


Church


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

BRAVO said:


> Good topic...I dont care how ur ride came to be. As long as u out there RIDING it
> 
> 
> I just cant stand these cats that talk all that shit about "u aint a real rider if u just bought it like that" and all that other "built not bought" bullshit. Then u see them in classifieds the next day begging someone to buy there built car


Well I say built not bought because I am proud of what I have built and if any of you riders out ther have built your own cars you know what I mean its that pride when you roll it I am 47 years old and drove my brothers 63 impala in 1976 when I was 12 years old and it is a life style for me just step in my backyard and you will know what I mean 
some older pictures 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
This is why I say "Built not Bought "


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

BRAVO said:


> Good topic...I dont care how ur ride came to be. As long as u out there RIDING it
> 
> 
> I just cant stand these cats that talk all that shit about "u aint a real rider if u just bought it like that" and all that other "built not bought" bullshit. Then u see them in classifieds the next day begging someone to buy there built car


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I built a ride before and it takes alot of work and dedication. I sold it to a guy and he gives me a lot of props and all the credit on it and thats the way it's supposed to be I say if you built it be proud of what you did. If you bought it be proud of what you could afford and don't take credit for someone elses work. I bought this ride cuz I'm too busy with work to build a car now and I don't care.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I built a ride before and it takes alot of work and dedication. I sold it to a guy and he gives me a lot of props and all the credit on it and thats the way it's supposed to be I say if you built it be proud of what you did. If you bought it be proud of what you could afford and don't take credit for someone elses work. I bought this ride cuz I'm too busy with work to build a car now and I don't care.


Damn you had a 57 rag and you got rid of it?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

fool2 said:


> Damn you had a 57 rag and you got rid of it?


no foo I just bought it the ride I built was a full undercarriage el camino and I sold it and now I own the rag and ain't selling it


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I built a ride before and it takes alot of work and dedication. I sold it to a guy and he gives me a lot of props and all the credit on it and thats the way it's supposed to be I say if you built it be proud of what you did. If you bought it be proud of what you could afford and don't take credit for someone elses work. I bought this ride cuz I'm too busy with work to build a car now and I don't care.


Congrats on the 57 homie


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> no foo I just bought it the ride I built was a full undercarriage el camino and I sold it and now I own the rag and ain't selling it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

509Rider said:


> Congrats on the 57 homie





fool2 said:


>


thanx guys


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I built a ride before and it takes alot of work and dedication. I sold it to a guy and he gives me a lot of props and all the credit on it and thats the way it's supposed to be I say if you built it be proud of what you did. If you bought it be proud of what you could afford and don't take credit for someone elses work. I bought this ride cuz I'm too busy with work to build a car now and I don't care.


Very nice


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I built a ride before and it takes alot of work and dedication. I sold it to a guy and he gives me a lot of props and all the credit on it and thats the way it's supposed to be I say if you built it be proud of what you did. If you bought it be proud of what you could afford and don't take credit for someone elses work. I bought this ride cuz I'm too busy with work to build a car now and I don't care.


that's a badass ride regardless if it's bought.


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't think there's anything wrong with buying a ride that's already built, or paying someone to build ur ride for u. But when u build ur own ride u appreciate it so much more. I'm building my 79 monte. It's a lot of work, but it's gonna come out just they "I" am imaging it....


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I built a ride before and it takes alot of work and dedication. I sold it to a guy and he gives me a lot of props and all the credit on it and thats the way it's supposed to be I say if you built it be proud of what you did. If you bought it be proud of what you could afford and don't take credit for someone elses work. I bought this ride cuz I'm too busy with work to build a car now and I don't care.


Built, bought or had someone build it. You shit on all of us with this fucker!!! Damn this is a bad ass car


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> that's a badass ride regardless if it's bought.


:rofl: :rofl: @ u being banned :tongue:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Ive built all of my lolows, but would buy one finish if it was the right situation....anyhow, I like lowRIDERS..emphasis on the rider part

Built...lots of time + blood + sweat + money = out riding enjoying life

Bought... money = out riding enjoying life

u do the math


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

BRAVO said:


> Ive built all of my lolows, but would buy one finish if it was the right situation....anyhow, I like lowRIDERS..emphasis on the rider part
> 
> Built...lots of time + blood + sweat + money = out riding enjoying life
> 
> ...


QFT unfortunately. lol I'm riding one of your old ones. lol


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Built, bought, both...who gives a shit. Enjoy your car , that is what its all about. Some guys have the skills to build it , but not the time , so they buy it. Some guys have the time and the skills so they build it ..some have no skills, but the passion for the game so they buy it...it really don't matter in the end , just roll your shit.


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

What if you buy a partially built car from the classified section and finished it?


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

if it does not apply, you have no reason to be upset.


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

"Built not bought is not meant to be taken literally"........no one actually does everything...


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

*EVERTHING*



PERRO62 said:


> "Built not bought is not meant to be taken literally"........no one actually does everything...


Does that mean me Too  NOT EVERYTHING BUT I DO BUILD THEM If you take it to a shop to have it built 90% of the time they dont do EVERYTHING I if had the time learn to do EVERTHING do you think I Would do EVERTHING? shit if I learned how to paint and do Chroming and powdercoating I would be doing everthing If I didnt work on everone elses cars maybe I would have time to learn to Do EVERYTHING :rofl: Just saying


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

Ese Caqui said:


> But then they say "I had ______ do the paint, set up by _______, upholstery by _______, and engine by _____, chrome by ______. So what the hell did you build fool?


yup crazy.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice 57.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

PERRO62 said:


> "Built not bought is not meant to be taken literally"........no one actually does everything...


Correct! I did as much as i possibly could of course didnt do the chroming, powder coating, or polish the stainless or aluminum. 3 long years


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

tpimuncie said:


> Correct! I did as much as i possibly could of course didnt do the chroming, powder coating, or polish the stainless or aluminum. 3 long years


Damn that fucker is nice!


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

There is more pride in a ride thats built IMO. not many people can do it all, but if you did a major part of your build yourself then I think you can claim the built title a lil more than someone who designed their car and had multiple people build it for them.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

cant believe this is still on the first page.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

PERRO62 said:


> "Built not bought is not meant to be taken literally"........no one actually does everything...


Seems like a lot of people do nothing and still claim they built it though


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

PERRO62 said:


> "Built not bought is not meant to be taken literally"........no one actually does everything...


exactly... built or having it built, same shit


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

PERRO62 said:


> "Built not bought is not meant to be taken literally"........no one actually does everything...


Say the people that pay other people to build their cars. I did my suspension, rebuilt my engine and Carb and had my tranny rebuilt then I installed it. I have the seats out of it right now and I'm gonna recover them. I did my body work and paint. I took the chrome off and had it re-plated then I reinstalled it. 
I built my car.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ese Caqui said:


> Say the people that pay other people to build their cars. I did my suspension, rebuilt my engine and Carb and had my tranny rebuilt then I installed it. I have the seats out of it right now and I'm gonna recover them. I did my body work and paint. I took the chrome off and had it re-plated then I reinstalled it.
> I built my car.


I bought a thousand dollar box chevy that still had decent paint and interior and had the tire shop mount my wheels. 

BUILT NOT BOUGHT


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

fool2 said:


> I bought a thousand dollar box chevy that still had decent paint and interior and had the tire shop mount my wheels.
> 
> BUILT NOT BOUGHT


Only if you picked the rims yourself


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ese Caqui said:


> Only if you picked the rims yourself


Hundred spoke chinas in all chrome is my favorite :yes:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

fool2 said:


> Hundred spoke chinas in all chrome is my favorite :yes:


You defiantly a expert builder!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I just like to put my own twist on it


----------



## BrandonS (Sep 28, 2011)

I struggle with this one from time to time. I like to think that I built my car, but I didn't have a go at it alone. I cut out all the rust and welded in the patch panels and did soem body work. I even tried to paint it, but afterwards ended up taking it to someone to refine to bodywork and then repaint it. The engine I had machined and the bottom end put back together; I did the rest. The carb was rebuilt by me, but I mean it's a carb who can't rebuild one of those. I tucked the wiring harness myself. All the suspension pieces I did. Alignment will be done by someone else. Upcoming I'm shooting for hydros and then the upholstery. The hydros I will definately do the cutting/fab, but the interior my wife and I will give the ol' college try.

I would say all in all I've put 1000000000x more time in this than anyone else, but at the same time I wasn't the sole person to accomplish everything. I think there's always going to be some sort of balance. I think it'd be unreasonable for me to go buy a machine shop, alignment rack, and take a bunch years learning the trade of painting to do one car up. Maybe on my next ones I'll try again. In my opinion I'd say I built it with some help, but I sure as hell can say the car is 100% mine and noone elses in terms of it's outcome.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

BrandonS said:


> I struggle with this one from time to time. I like to think that I built my car, but I didn't have a go at it alone. I cut out all the rust and welded in the patch panels and did soem body work. I even tried to paint it, but afterwards ended up taking it to someone to refine to bodywork and then repaint it. The engine I had machined and the bottom end put back together; I did the rest. The carb was rebuilt by me, but I mean it's a carb who can't rebuild one of those. I tucked the wiring harness myself. All the suspension pieces I did. Alignment will be done by someone else. Upcoming I'm shooting for hydros and then the upholstery. The hydros I will definately do the cutting/fab, but the interior my wife and I will give the ol' college try.
> 
> I would say all in all I've put 1000000000x more time in this than anyone else, but at the same time I wasn't the sole person to accomplish everything. I think there's always going to be some sort of balance. I think it'd be unreasonable for me to go buy a machine shop, alignment rack, and take a bunch years learning the trade of painting to do one car up. Maybe on my next ones I'll try again. In my opinion I'd say I built it with some help, but I sure as hell can say the car is 100% mine and noone elses in terms of it's outcome.


Taking a car to a pro to let em do the work you dont feel comfortable doing is one thing. You got your hands dirty for most of it. People think they build their car because they take it to different shops what they want on it. I guess I think if you personally didnt do at least 50% of the work yourself you didnt build it. Thats just what I think


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Some people have more money than talent , but you should know your car inside and out !! But don't sit there and take credit for what you didn't do !! Very few people can do it all !!


----------



## greedy64 (Dec 27, 2010)

there are some dumb asses here in my home town in Midland Tx that conside been a bought car because I payed some body to do some on my car thy consider there car built because thy paint and do thy own hustled but everything all ways looks like trash, and the paint never shines I know there are a few people that do have the talent to do thy own work but this club here are a bunch of clowns I would be caught dead driving one of there cars t


B Town Fernie said:


> exactly... built or having it built, same shit


J


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

SANDING A CAR AND PAINTING= BUILT.

LOL


----------



## greedy64 (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree Playa


Lunas64 said:


> My opinion of the terms is this:
> 
> IF......you have a hand in the build. Like chosing the paint colors, types of graphics you want, colors of striping, leaf etc....(But you didnt do the work) how you want the Hydro/air set up in the trunk built, stereo built in the deck/trunk that you purchased.(But you didnt do the work) You took your undies apart and took them to a plater (but you didnt do the plating) You chose the carpet/interior colors and help design (But you didnt sew the shit and install it) etc..... then you *Built It!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## greedy64 (Dec 27, 2010)

Damn PHONE LET'S PUT IT THIS WAY I WOULDN'T PUT A CAR ON THE STREET THAT ISN'T A HEAD TURNER! YES I HAD MY CAR PAINTED AND MY BAGS BY WIMPYS CUSTOM IN MIDLAND AND HE HOOKS ME UP BECAUSE I HELP HIM DO EVERYTHING BUT PAINT THE CAR, INTERIOR IN EL PASO AND I ME TOOK MY CAR A PART TO GET EVERYTHING CHROME AND HAD HELP BUILDING A MOTOR THAT LOOKS GOOD AND RUNS GREAT AND INSTALLED IT WITH SOME HELP, I DIDNT BUY A TURN KEY FOR 30G's AND I AM NOT SAYING I WOULDN'T BUY A BUILT CAR BUT EVENTUALLY I WOULD PUT MY OWN TWIST TO IT BUT I WOULDN'T TAKE SOMEBODY SOME CASH AND TELL THEM BUILD ME A LOW LOW, SO CALL IT WHAT U WANT BUT IT IS A SHOW QUALITY RIDE THAT I CAN PUT ON THE STREETS AND INJOY IT WITH THE WIFE AND KIDS


greedy64 said:


> there are some dumb asses here in my home town in Midland Tx that conside been a bought car because I payed some body to do some on my car thy consider there car built because thy paint and do thy own hustled but everything all ways looks like trash, and the paint never shines I know there are a few people that do have the talent to do thy own work but this club here are a bunch of clowns I would be caught dead driving one of there cars t
> J


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Lunas64 said:


> My opinion of the terms is this:
> 
> IF......you have a hand in the build. Like chosing the paint colors, types of graphics you want, colors of striping, leaf etc....(But you didnt do the work) how you want the Hydro/air set up in the trunk built, stereo built in the deck/trunk that you purchased.(But you didnt do the work) You took your undies apart and took them to a plater (but you didnt do the plating) You chose the carpet/interior colors and help design (But you didnt sew the shit and install it) etc..... then you *Built It!!!
> 
> ...


So if I take my car to a shop and say I want it black with black leather guts, tell em I want an 8 switch set up and tell em I want 13s on it. even though the shop did all the work I could still tell people I built it? I think your fucken retarded


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:roflmao: at the fact that this dude still doesn't get it.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Built or bought, don't matter unless your the type that cares what other guys think about you In regards to how your car was completed. Garage builder or check writer, as long as rides are getting done is what matters.


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

ITS EVEN WORSE WHEN PEOPLE TRY TO TAKE CREDIT FOR OTHER PEOPLES WORK.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i took my car to the shop and had it painted the color i chose and the interior i chose.. so can i say i had it built with my ideas????????


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i took my car to the shop and had it painted the color i chose and the interior i chose.. so can i say i had it built with my ideas????????
> View attachment 457990
> 
> View attachment 457991


You hit the nail right on the head! Bad ass car!!!


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Justin-Az said:


> Its my opinion that if you designed the car into your own vision, you built it. Regarding which is better, Its my opinion that this is up to the person because not everyone can design a car. I mean some folks you could give 100k to and theyd build some ugly shit when another guy whos vision is better may build something hella clean.


I agree


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ese Caqui said:


> You hit the nail right on the head! Bad ass car!!!


Thank you, Homie...


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> :roflmao: at the fact that this dude still doesn't get it.


HE SURE DOESN'T


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Cause nobody knows you're the same person...


----------



## greedy64 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice ride Playa u built that car! that foo just don't get it I would like to see pics of his build that he he is so proud of, and I do know there are people that can build a show quality car in thy own garage and that just makes them very talented and more power to but if it ain't show quality and can't hit the streets and cruz into the next town u should let somebody else do it


BIGJOE619 said:


> i took my car to the shop and had it painted the color i chose and the interior i chose.. so can i say i had it built with my ideas????????
> View attachment 457990
> 
> View attachment 457991


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i took my car to the shop and had it painted the color i chose and the interior i chose.. so can i say i had it built with my ideas????????
> View attachment 457990
> 
> View attachment 457991


You built your ride... now if someone buys it from you, they bought it


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i think the point is, some people dont give credit where credit is due... i have seen a car built in my city that was sold and then was featured in LRM and the guy didnt mention 1 time who actually built the car. but just added a custom headliner and made it seem like he built the whole car.. thats bitch shit...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

if someone cashed me out they can have it... lol


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/325658-mad-mary-63-impala-rag-top.html
This is building a car.

I dont care what people say, if you have a car built by your design you designed it and had someone build it. Like the homie said. Credit where credit is due. People that have someone build there cars have no right to claim "Built not bought". Or I guess you can say "Built by ..."


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I just went to subway and built me a sammich


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

On this thread its easy to see the dudes that had someone build there car but claim they built it. *POSERS! *


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Ese Caqui said:


> Damn that fucker is nice!


Thanks Caqui


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Weather yoy built it your self blood sweat and tears or you had the money to get it done you built a car because the hassle and headaches you had to go thru just to build it frame interior hydraulics murals paint etc etc but if you buy a car done up already you wont gey no credibility in saying you did anything because it was already done now if somebody bought a car done up took everything apart frame included and strip down to bare metal and re built it up new paint interior etc you built the car well rebuilt the car ill givr respect where its due my whole thing is people saying they built a car and dont know shit about it faking the funk my personal.opinion id rather do my own work because of people ask damn thats clean who did the paint who did the rims interior I can gladly say i.did and feel proud than to.say idk who did it I bought it like this


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:inout:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

86bluemcLS said:


> Weather yoy built it your self blood sweat and tears or you had the money to get it done you built a car because the hassle and headaches you had to go thru just to build it frame interior hydraulics murals paint etc etc but if you buy a car done up already you wont gey no credibility in saying you did anything because it was already done now if somebody bought a car done up took everything apart frame included and strip down to bare metal and re built it up new paint interior etc you built the car well rebuilt the car ill givr respect where its due my whole thing is people saying they built a car and dont know shit about it faking the funk my personal.opinion id rather do my own work because of people ask damn thats clean who did the paint who did the rims interior I can gladly say i.did and feel proud than to.say idk who did it I bought it like this


So you can drop your car off at a shop, tell em what color you want it. Tell em what color you want the guts, tell em you want it to bounce. Come back in 6 months and pull out a pay check and tell people you built it?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ese Caqui said:


> So you can drop your car off at a shop, tell em what color you want it. Tell em what color you want the guts, tell em you want it to bounce. Come back in 6 months and pull out a pay check and tell people you built it?


yeah because you had to work for the money you spent to have someone else do the work


i built my playstation
i built my sneakers
i built the three pack of steaks in my freezer


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

For example: if u want to make a cake, u go to the store and buy the ingredients necessary to do it right? Do u say u didn't make the cake because u didn't raise the chicken that lay the egg? U didn't milk the cow yourself right? U paid someone to do it for u and brought it all together to make the finished product.... just my opinion...


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i think the point is, some people dont give credit where credit is due... i have seen a car built in my city that was sold and then was featured in LRM and the guy didnt mention 1 time who actually built the car. but just added a custom headliner and made it seem like he built the whole car.. thats bitch shit...


That's that 62 with the orange patterns right? :werd:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> For example: if u want to make a cake, u go to the store and buy the ingredients necessary to do it right? Do u say u didn't make the cake because u didn't raise the chicken that lay the egg? U didn't milk the cow yourself right? U paid someone to do it for u and brought it all together to make the finished product.... just my opinion...


No you made the cake. If I take the ingredients to my chick and say I want a white cake that says "Happy birthday Layin'_Low_'81" and I go pick it up I cant say I made the cake.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Thats like goi.g to stater bros a buying those.cheap cakes already made didnt get it made yoy just bought it if your spending moneu to build something you want and you get your headaches you and the wife fighting forced to give up your car forced with decision etc etc then your building it if building a car was easy then cars would be done in a snap but if I buy a 64 impala chrome everything(even the car) hydraulics done everything I pay 1200000000000000000 I didnt build it I boufht it like that


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

If u dont build it yourself u bought it. If u payed for it to be done. U bought it. Notice the word "payed"!!! I built bittersweet my dads 64 ss vert. And nobody can take that away from me.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

*THANK YOU! FINALLY SOMEONE WITH COMMON SENSE!!! *
Notice how many of the dudes that payed for someone to build there car will be quick to tell you how they built it because...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

lol alot of broke bitches whining in this topic :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Ese Caqui said:


> *THANK YOU! FINALLY SOMEONE WITH COMMON SENSE!!! *
> Notice how many of the dudes that payed for someone to build there car will be quick to tell you how they built it because...


out of all the countless people in here telling you what the real difference is...... you finally found the one and only person that agrees with you. :rofl:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

No not that agrees. That can see the difference. Between building a car, designing a car and paying someone to build it and buying a built car.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> No not that agrees. That can see the difference. Between building a car, designing a car and paying someone to build it and buying a built car.


STFU gm built yo car /topic


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Hahaha. Struck a cord on another "builder" I see


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> Hahaha. Struck a cord on another "builder" I see


Jokes on you me and my homie do all our own shit


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> No not that agrees. That can see the difference. Between building a car, designing a car and paying someone to build it and buying a built car.


YOU SO CALLED BUILDERS.........

YOU HAD TO BUY THE CAR IN ORDER TO BUILD IT (IN MOST CASES) YOU HAD TO BUY THE MATERIALS TO PAINT IT. YOU HAD TO BUY THE MATERIALS TO BUILD THE MOTOR. YOU HAD TO BUY THE MATERIALS TO HAVE THE INTERIOR DONE. YOU HAD TO BUY THE HYDROS AND BATTERIES. YOU HAD TO BUY YOUR CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE. YOU HAD TO BUY THE STEREO AND AMPS AND SPEAKERS. YOU HAD TO BUY THE RIMS AND TIRES.

SUMMATION=BOUGHT NOT BUILT


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

i consider my self a car builder, but i agree with everybody, i do my hydraulics, wrapp my frame, mold my own shit and install my parts, but i give all credits to the people that do the rest, i cant paint or do interiors, so big props to the pro's that do the rest, if i had the skills for everything, i would do it myself, so as far as built, yea 75% and 25% bought....


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> YOU SO CALLED BUILDERS.........
> 
> YOU HAD TO BUY THE CAR IN ORDER TO BUILD IT (IN MOST CASES) YOU HAD TO BUY THE MATERIALS TO PAINT IT. YOU HAD TO BUY THE MATERIALS TO BUILD THE MOTOR. YOU HAD TO BUY THE MATERIALS TO HAVE THE INTERIOR DONE. YOU HAD TO BUY THE HYDROS AND BATTERIES. YOU HAD TO BUY YOUR CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE. YOU HAD TO BUY THE STEREO AND AMPS AND SPEAKERS. YOU HAD TO BUY THE RIMS AND TIRES.
> 
> SUMMATION=BOUGHT NOT BUILT


So in your opinion I bought the car I (with my own two hands) put together from head to toe because I didn't make the parts I installed?


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

singlepumphopper said:


> i consider my self a car builder, but i agree with everybody, i do my hydraulics, wrapp my frame, mold my own shit and install my parts, but i give all credits to the people that do the rest, i cant paint or do interiors, so big props to the pro's that do the rest, if i had the skills for everything, i would do it myself, so as far as built, yea 75% and 25% bought....


in my opinion you built your shit! The posers can keep taking credit for other peoples work!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> YOU SO CALLED BUILDERS.........
> 
> YOU HAD TO BUY THE CAR IN ORDER TO BUILD IT (IN MOST CASES) YOU HAD TO BUY THE MATERIALS TO PAINT IT. YOU HAD TO BUY THE MATERIALS TO BUILD THE MOTOR. YOU HAD TO BUY THE MATERIALS TO HAVE THE INTERIOR DONE. YOU HAD TO BUY THE HYDROS AND BATTERIES. YOU HAD TO BUY YOUR CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE. YOU HAD TO BUY THE STEREO AND AMPS AND SPEAKERS. YOU HAD TO BUY THE RIMS AND TIRES.
> 
> SUMMATION=BOUGHT NOT BUILT


i don't try to act like a dick and chant BUILT NOT BOUGHT while talking down on someone else for what they have either. if i did then i would make goddamn sure i wasn't a hypocrite or faker and id be one of the many people out there that actually did do every damn thing to the car themselves. since i'm not then i'm not gonna move the goalposts as far as i have to to say i built my car. its my car no matter who built it. by the way, if i had the money id buy the dopest already built lowrider out there and i'd pick it right out of the magazine centerfolds and id say fuck everybody who wants to talk down on it being bought and not built.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

fool2 said:


> i don't try to act like a dick and chant BUILT NOT BOUGHT while talking down on someone else for what they have either. if i did then i would make goddamn sure i wasn't a hypocrite or faker and id be one of the many people out there that actually did do every damn thing to the car themselves. since i'm not then i'm not gonna move the goalposts as far as i have to to say i built my car. its my car no matter who built it. by the way, if i had the money id buy the dopest already built lowrider out there and i'd pick it right out of the magazine centerfolds and id say fuck everybody who wants to talk down on it being bought and not built.


before one of these posers beat me to it I want to say... but the guys who build there cars from the ground up don't make the parts they use therefore they bought the car. It doesn't matter the hard work they put into it


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> STFU gm built yo car /topic


:roflmao:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Ese Caqui said:


> in my opinion you built your shit! The posers can keep taking credit for other peoples work!


:thumbsup:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> before one of these posers beat me to it I want to say... but the guys who build there cars from the ground up don't make the parts they use therefore they bought the car. It doesn't matter the hard work they put into it


YOU ARE CONFUSING DISASSEMBLE AND REASSEMBLE WITH BUILDING.

BUILDING=FABRICATION AND THINGS OF THAT NATURE.

TAKING A CAR APART PAINTING IT AND PUTTING IT BACK TOGETHER IS AS EASY AS PAINT BY NUMBERS.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> YOU ARE CONFUSING DISASSEMBLE AND REASSEMBLE WITH BUILDING.
> 
> BUILDING=FABRICATION AND THINGS OF THAT NATURE.
> 
> ...


If it was that easy people would actually build there own cars instead of taking credit for other peoples work. Even if you took a clean car with no rust and built it bone stock its a pain in the ass to find the correct parts. Plus shit never is as easy as bolting it on


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/13269894/another-lowrider-general-discussion


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

:roflmao:the internet is serious business.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Ese Caqui said:


> If it was that easy people would actually build there own cars instead of taking credit for other peoples work. Even if you took a clean car with no rust and built it bone stock its a pain in the ass to find the correct parts. Plus shit never is as easy as bolting it on


for the sake of conversation, where do you draw the line?

lets say the process involves 4 major steps....in no particular order 1. paint/body 2. interior 3. motor 4. adjustable suspension/ chopping coils whatever.

if were feeling pretty good about 3/4 meaning you "built" it(paint, guts, hydros) how do you feel about 1/4 a car with cool paint and guts and a strong motor that you and your buddies cut out and install a set up in?

or 

painting it and building the motor but having it outsourced for hydros and leaving clean stock guts?

has this conversation ever really come up in real life? sounds like one of those LIL things....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Ese Caqui said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/13269894/another-lowrider-general-discussion


lol.."i want it to look like my girlfriends purse"


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> for the sake of conversation, where do you draw the line?
> 
> lets say the process involves 4 major steps....in no particular order 1. paint/body 2. interior 3. motor 4. adjustable suspension/ chopping coils whatever.
> 
> ...


Good question! Personally If you do any of the four major things and work on your own shit. That IN MY OPINION means you built your car. Like i said thats just me. If you dont do anything to your own car and claim you built it. Thats just posing.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Ese Caqui said:


> Good question! Personally If you do any of the four major things and work on your own shit. That IN MY OPINION means you built your car. Like i said thats just me. If you dont do anything to your own car and claim you built it. Thats just posing.


ok i get you...to be honest expecting anybody to be able to really do all 4 major things is kind of ridiculous, whether it be for lack of skill or time.

something to marinate on.....alot of artists..think sculptures...installation work..only dream up the idea and have a team of people actually welding, assembling, and making it happen. the line between design and getting your hands dirty blurs in the art realm.

it should be "had it BUILT NOT BOUGHT"


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> for the sake of conversation, where do you draw the line?
> 
> lets say the process involves 4 major steps....in no particular order 1. paint/body 2. interior 3. motor 4. adjustable suspension/ chopping coils whatever.
> 
> ...


those who know, know that none of this matters. bottom line is..... if i had a car and i took it to get painted, then to the interior shop, then dropped it off at the hydraulic shop, i had it *"built"* for me. if i sold it to you, you *"bought"* a car i had built regardless if i put my hands on it or not. 

thats not to take away from anyone putting their own hands on a build. the only thing different about that is.....you get more self gratification and pride in the build.





people like ese caqui will argue this for the sake of an argument.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> ok i get you...to be honest expecting anybody to be able to really do all 4 major things is kind of ridiculous, whether it be for lack of skill or time.
> 
> something to marinate on.....alot of artists..think sculptures...installation work..only dream up the idea and have a team of people actually welding, assembling, and making it happen. the line between design and getting your hands dirty blurs in the art realm.
> 
> it should be "had it BUILT NOT BOUGHT"


for those who are now tuning in. I don't see anything wrong with dudes having there cars built. I just think its funny grown ass men acting like bitches taking credit for other peoples work.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> those who know, know that none of this matters. bottom line is..... if i had a car and i took it to get painted, then to the interior shop, then dropped it off at the hydraulic shop, i had it *"built"* for me. if i sold it to you, you *"bought"* a car i had built regardless if i put my hands on it or not.
> 
> thats not to take away from anyone putting their own hands on a build. the only thing different about that is.....you get more self gratification and pride in the build.
> 
> ...


all jokes aside. Having a car built to your liking takes a lot of work. Knowing exactly what you want and choosing what shop does what. But at the end of the build the car was built. You didn't build it. I know a lot of people will disagree cause they wanna say they built it. But a check book is not a tool. Unless you actually build it don't say you did


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Ese Caqui said:


> for those who are now tuning in. I don't see anything wrong with dudes having there cars built. I* just think its funny grown ass men acting like bitches taking credit for other peoples work*.


i find it funny that you've been over thinking this issue and have gotten yourself all worked up over nothing by making this topic.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Ese Caqui said:


> all jokes aside. Having a car built to your liking takes a lot of work. Knowing exactly what you want and choosing what shop does what. But at the end of the build the car was built. You didn't build it. I know a lot of people will disagree cause they wanna say they built it. But a check book is not a tool. Unless you actually build it don't say you did


lol....you still don't get it. its like you have tunnel vision.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I am fad from worked up. My opinion is just that and the internet is just that as well. Never have I wanted to show up at someones house over what they say on the web. None the less I know a lot of people are on layitlow and I just have my opinion and I feel like sharing it. I'm gonna put it another way. If you work on cars for a living. A dude shows up at your shop with a lot of money and a lot of great ideas. Tells you he wants a super clean. The cleanest you have ever seen. 64 impala. Tells you he wants a white 64 painted like a bandana. You end up building the great Santana. Funded by Gs wallet and great idea. Do you not deserve the credit? I've seen Sunday driver and it seems like G was in the shop enduring the heart ache of what it takes to build a car. But we all know he wasn't. Would it as the actual person who built the car piss you off nobody knows you built it and G is taking credit as the builder?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Built over bought.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Built over bought.


No way. I've been working on cars since I was a kid. Not to toot my own horn but I really know my shit. No way in hell would I take one of my creations over 99 Problems, Santana or perfect score


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Ese Caqui said:


> I am fad from worked up. My opinion is just that and the internet is just that as well. Never have I wanted to show up at someones house over what they say on the web. None the less I know a lot of people are on layitlow and I just have my opinion and I feel like sharing it. I'm gonna put it another way. If you work on cars for a living. A dude shows up at your shop with a lot of money and a lot of great ideas. Tells you he wants a super clean. The cleanest you have ever seen. 64 impala. Tells you he wants a white 64 painted like a bandana. You end up building the great Santana. Funded by Gs wallet and great idea. Do you not deserve the credit? I've seen Sunday driver and it seems like G was in the shop enduring the heart ache of what it takes to build a car. But we all know he wasn't. Would it as the actual person who built the car piss you off nobody knows you built it and G is taking credit as the builder?


really? REALLY? 

i'm not even gonna respond to that...whats the use? you'll never understand. smh....


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Ese Caqui said:


> No way. I've been working on cars since I was a kid. Not to toot my own horn but I really know my shit. No way in hell would I take one of my creations over 99 Problems, Santana or perfect score


see heres the thing....while the money would be nice, id still always rather have someone build my vision than buy someone elses done. i feel if i had all the money in the world to outsource to all the right people i could build a MUCH tighter ride than anybody else alive IN MY EYES, which is what i feel customizing a car is about.



Ese Caqui said:


> I am fad from worked up. My opinion is just that and the internet is just that as well. Never have I wanted to show up at someones house over what they say on the web. None the less I know a lot of people are on layitlow and I just have my opinion and I feel like sharing it. I'm gonna put it another way. If you work on cars for a living. A dude shows up at your shop with a lot of money and a lot of great ideas. Tells you he wants a super clean. The cleanest you have ever seen. 64 impala. Tells you he wants a white 64 painted like a bandana. You end up building the great Santana. Funded by Gs wallet and great idea. Do you not deserve the credit? I've seen Sunday driver and it seems like G was in the shop enduring the heart ache of what it takes to build a car. But we all know he wasn't. Would it as the actual person who built the car piss you off nobody knows you built it and G is taking credit as the builder?


you know...i was about to reply with some sarcastic remark...but its not worth it, id rather not get into that conversation here..


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

i learned how to do bodywork on my car but my brother sprayed it, prepped the interior panels for paint but he sprayed those too, i wired my subs amp n 6x9s but my brother hooked up my dash speakers and deck, i put my interior back in and put in the cadillac seats wit the help of some homies and my cuzins, and i got a mechanic that does all the engine work.. is my ride built or bought even tho i dont do all my own work :dunno:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

Playboy206 said:


> i learned how to do bodywork on my car but my brother sprayed it, prepped the interior panels for paint but he sprayed those too, i wired my subs amp n 6x9s but my brother hooked up my dash speakers and deck, i put my interior back in and put in the cadillac seats wit the help of some homies and my cuzins, and i got a mechanic that does all the engine work.. is my ride built or bought even tho i dont do all my own work :dunno:


i consider it built cuz i brought it from a bucket to wat it is now.. i didnt build it myself i had alot of help but still built..


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Ok...so i take my car to Homie's Hydraulics. I tell them i want 3 chrome comp pumps, and 4 batts in each corner of my trunk.

Its safe to say that "I JUICED MY CAR"..right?

Just wait till yall see this paint job that ,I DID...when it gets back from Mario's autowork


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

BRAVO said:


> Ok...so i take my car to Homie's Hydraulics. I tell them i want 3 chrome comp pumps, and 4 batts in each corner of my trunk.
> 
> Its safe to say that "I JUICED MY CAR"..right?
> 
> Just wait till yall see this paint job that ,I DID...when it gets back from Mario's autowork


what you could say is, you had homies and mario do the set up and paint. and when you're done with it sell me the car you had built. 

no matter how you twist and turn the words around built is built and bought is bought.

built = you and or shop did the work

bought = buying someone elses *finshed* work.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> you know...i was about to reply with some sarcastic remark...but its not worth it, id rather not get into that conversation here..


X2...


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> for those who are now tuning in. I don't see anything wrong with dudes having there cars built. *I just think its funny grown ass men acting like bitches taking credit for other peoples work.*


THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT YOU ARE BY YOUR DEFINITION OF "BUILT"

ACCORDING TO YOU IF A BOUGHT A BRAND NEW BICYCLE LET'S SAY, TOOK IT APART, REPAINTED IT AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER I BUILT IT.

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Bolia de pendejos chupen sus pitos jotos


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

On second thought I fucked up. You guys are right. I found this website http://www.chevrolet.com/silverado-1500-pickup-truck/build-your-own/ where I could build my own truck. Im gonna do it and then have a "built not bought" sign installed on the back window. Then I'm going to talk shit to everyone who just goes to the dealership and buys a truck off the lot.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Here is my baby in a car I painted a while back. Yesturday I would have said Dominic AKA autobodyenchancements painted it but due to my new found lowrider general knowledge I am comfortable in saying I did the work!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> On second thought I fucked up. You guys are right. I found this website http://www.chevrolet.com/silverado-1500-pickup-truck/build-your-own/ where I could build my own truck. Im gonna do it and then have a "built not bought" sign installed on the back window. Then I'm going to talk shit to everyone who just goes to the dealership and buys a truck off the lot.





Ese Caqui said:


> Here is my baby in a car I painted a while back. Yesturday I would have said Dominic AKA autobodyenchancements painted it but due to my new found lowrider general knowledge I am comfortable in saying I did the work!



:roflmao:YOU STILL DON'T GET IT


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT YOU ARE BY YOUR DEFINITION OF "BUILT"
> 
> ACCORDING TO YOU IF A BOUGHT A BRAND NEW BICYCLE LET'S SAY, TOOK IT APART, REPAINTED IT AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER I BUILT IT.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA


by your definition if you buy it, pay someone else to take it apart paint it and put it back together then you built it :dunno:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> :roflmao:YOU STILL DON'T GET IT


I told you Robledo. I get it now! I'm on your side. And man does taking credit for Doms work feel good. It's so much easier!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Ese Caqui said:


> *I told you Robledo*. I get it now! I'm on your side. And man does taking credit for Doms work feel good. It's so much easier!!!


you're fishing in a dry lake pal. 

....and you still don't get it. and i doubt you ever will.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Ese Caqui said:


> On second thought I fucked up. You guys are right. I found this website http://www.chevrolet.com/silverado-1500-pickup-truck/build-your-own/ where I could build my own truck. Im gonna do it and then have a "built not bought" sign installed on the back window. Then I'm going to talk shit to everyone who just goes to the dealership and buys a truck off the lot.


*Cool fuckin truck you built bro! You didn't do a damn thang but a few clicks but YOU built it bro! If it wasn't for your skillful clicking none would of been possible. Good yob* :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

who does there own chrome? who does there own body work and patterns? who pulls there own motor to fix a rod bearing? or changes a camshaft? who puts there own setup in and wires it them selfs? who wraps there own frame? :uh: if you need a fuckin wrench you go to the store and buy a fuckin wrench you dont dry to weld some medal together to call it built :uh: shit kills me it really does. a man wants his shit right so hes crucified for taking it to the professionals? im all for working on the car your self but major things should be left to the professionals.if every one did there shit them selfs the hydraulic wows would be much much bigger.if people are so butt hurt about that built not bought shit just do what i do and say EARNED NOT GIVEN...see the haters work around that one


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

my thing is do what you know. no reason to take your car to the shop to do an oil change change a battery or alternator understand? but major shit leave it to the professionals as far as this master builder jack of all trades shit? get a grip there are very few welders that are painters and know sound system is a mechanic a fabricator and an interior worker lets just be realistic? 

i been to the supershow in VEGAS and trust me when i tell you ALL QUALITY CARS HAVE MULTIPLE NAMES ON IT.i promise you


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

Meh. Real riders just steal their rides, ask tony parker.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

fool2 said:


> by your definition if you buy it, pay someone else to take it apart paint it and put it back together then you built it :dunno:


NO SIR, NOT AT ALL.

I AM SAYING NEITHER EXAMPLE IS BUILT.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> NO SIR, NOT AT ALL.
> 
> I AM SAYING NEITHER EXAMPLE IS BUILT.




:squint: a man builds a home with his own too hands did not manufature the nails did not cut down the trees for wood and took lots of trips to home depot...did he build the home?.....i rest my case cut the crap


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

.TODD said:


> :squint: a man builds a home with his own too hands did not manufature the nails did not cut down the trees for wood and took lots of trips to home depot...did he build the home?.....i rest my case cut the crap


THATS BUILT SIR.

BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU WOULD ALSO GIVE ME CREDIT FOR "BUILT" IN THE BICYCLE EXAMPLE I GAVE.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> THATS BUILT SIR.
> 
> BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU WOULD ALSO GIVE ME CREDIT FOR "BUILT" IN THE BICYCLE EXAMPLE I GAVE.


with the paint? theres so many technicalitys doesnt EARNED NOT GIVEN SUPERCEDE all of them? its petty because no one knows where the unwritten line is drawn to what amount of change doesnt it require from purchase to be considered built


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> THATS BUILT SIR.
> 
> BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU WOULD ALSO GIVE ME CREDIT FOR "BUILT" IN THE BICYCLE EXAMPLE I GAVE.


at the end of the day people work hard for there money and shouldnt be discreadited a cent just because they didnt build it because they worked for the money to get it build to technically speaking yes they did indirectly build it since if it wasnt for the money earned the services wouldnt be rendered therefore making the car not built.

so yes a man that has paid for work to be done HAS INDIRECTLY BUILT HIS CAR


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

To me, built means the owner having a hand in building the car from ground up. Tear the car down and srtip it, take body off frame, take all suspension apart, pull eng and trans out. Now you might now how to do body and paint, interior, eng and trans work, hydros or bag fab and installation, suspension work, electical or even car audio and video installation. You might know how do some of things or all, but at least you can say "the car built" to certain point. You could have that much more pride in the car. Bought to me, when someone bought the car the way it is or took a project to a shop and said build me a nice quality or show car and send me bill later. But this is just my opinion.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

.TODD said:


> who does there own chrome? who does there own body work and patterns? who pulls there own motor to fix a rod bearing? or changes a camshaft? who puts there own setup in and wires it them selfs? who wraps there own frame? :uh: if you need a fuckin wrench you go to the store and buy a fuckin wrench you dont dry to weld some medal together to call it built :uh: shit kills me it really does. a man wants his shit right so hes crucified for taking it to the professionals? im all for working on the car your self but major things should be left to the professionals.if every one did there shit them selfs the hydraulic wows would be much much bigger.if people are so butt hurt about that built not bought shit just do what i do and say EARNED NOT GIVEN...see the haters work around that one





.TODD said:


> my thing is do what you know. no reason to take your car to the shop to do an oil change change a battery or alternator understand? but major shit leave it to the professionals as far as this master builder jack of all trades shit? get a grip there are very few welders that are painters and know sound system is a mechanic a fabricator and an interior worker lets just be realistic?
> 
> i been to the supershow in VEGAS and trust me when i tell you ALL QUALITY CARS HAVE MULTIPLE NAMES ON IT.i promise you


well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

.TODD said:


> :squint: a man builds a home with his own too hands did not manufature the nails did not cut down the trees for wood and took lots of trips to home depot...did he build the home?.....i rest my case cut the crap


:roflmao "cut the crap"


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

johnnie65 said:


> To me, built means the owner having a hand in building the car from ground up. Tear the car down and srtip it, take body off frame, take all suspension apart, pull eng and trans out. Now you might now how to do body and paint, interior, eng and trans work, hydros or bag fab and installation, suspension work, electical or even car audio and video installation. You might know how do some of things or all, but at least you can say "the car built" to certain point. You could have that much more pride in the car. *Bought to me, when someone bought the car the way it is or took a project to a shop and said build me a nice quality or show car and send me bill later*. But this is just my opinion.


ese caqui is gonna wanna marry you for saying that. :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> :roflmao "cut the crap"


what....?


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

ROBLEDO said:


> well said. :thumbsup:


Very well said! I'm now a definite believer!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

.TODD said:


> what....?


why not just go all the way whitie and say, "cut the malarky".


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

johnnie65 said:


> To me, built means the owner having a hand in building the car from ground up. Tear the car down and srtip it, take body off frame, take all suspension apart, pull eng and trans out. Now you might now how to do body and paint, interior, eng and trans work, hydros or bag fab and installation, suspension work, electical or even car audio and video installation. You might know how do some of things or all, but at least you can say "the car built" to certain point. You could have that much more pride in the car. Bought to me, when someone bought the car the way it is or took a project to a shop and said build me a nice quality or show car and send me bill later. But this is just my opinion.


i can respect that.thats almost what i said i pull my body with a couple homies and and swap frames here in a couple weeks hopefully i can say my car was built not bought mind you coming from a stock car uncut..









putting my own supension together 

 

[IMG=http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/254/imagejncn.jpg][/IMG]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i put my suspension together cut myown springs with a grinder and putting my own rack in can i say i built it?




?


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

so its settled if you do frame mods or suspension you can say you built in DONE


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Settled!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> why not just go all the way whitie and say, "cut the malarky".


actually im black lol i happened to just be wacthing family guy and heard stewie say cut the crap had to throw that in there :facepalm:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

.TODD said:


> i can respect that.thats almost what i said i pull my body with a couple homies and and swap frames here in a couple weeks hopefully i can say my car was built not bought mind you coming from a stock car uncut..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that bridge looks a little too high.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

.TODD said:


> actually im black lol i happened to just be wacthing family guy and heard stewie say cut the crap had to throw that in there :facepalm:


:burn:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Ese Caqui said:


> Very well said! I'm now a definite believer!!!


only reason i can relate is because i didnt have much of a hand in my first build and i caught hell for it on the forum so i decided to start a new build from scratch to say yeah i did this and did that just to shit people up this was my first build that i had 98 percent of the work done for me thats a little lop sided but be that as it may live and learn























































































this car was build right everything you see was not touched by me for the most part. so it is true if you do more your self it is more of a sence of accomplishment thats why im much happier with my current build


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> that bridge looks a little too high.


good eye! the bridge was lifted so could lay lower in the back the spring will have more play if that makes sence


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

robledo how did make your avitar bigger fucker


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

.TODD said:


> good eye! the bridge was lifted so could lay lower in the back the spring will have more play if that makes sence


yes i understand. but, will the body sit properly on the frame with that 2 inch bridge? that's my only concern. everything else looks great.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

.TODD said:


> robledo how did make your avitar bigger fucker


i don't know...it just came out that way.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

You either know how shit works and can fix shit when it breaks or you can't. I know some people (i call em soccer moms) that will just stare at an engine when it don't start, they have no idea where to begin, same people can't tune -up their own small block v-8 thats been the same for 30+ years, can't change the oil thmeselves, shit they don't even know how to detail there own ride. Basically if they want something done they will look at someone elses ride and say that's what I want. Do it for me and I will pay you. Or they buy a tv dinner and well, you know how much respect that gets you :ugh:


Then you got the dudes and even some female riders who enjoy cars, learn about em, maybe they cant do all the work themselves, but they know enough about it to keep a good eye on things, maybe even help the installer, or the painter. Maybe he designs his own system and has someone install all the components. When something breaks he learns how to repair it himself, then he can help his club bros out when their car is running rough, or blowing smoke, maybe adjust a carb at the show, set some points for a homie and shit. Help with tear downs and build ups, actually maybe enjoys puttin in work on his own rider, those are the ones who deserve to get that extra respect in my books. 

thats how i see it.. but to each his own.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> yes i understand. but, will the body sit properly on the frame with that 2 inch bridge? that's my only concern. everything else looks great.


questionable,i hopping theres a little play in between the bridge and the trunk deck, worse case senario i cut a hole in the truck hump comes through i kinda wanna avoid that but what can you do might make a false floor to blend it in will see how it looks


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

A TODA MADRE said:


> You either know how shit works and can fix shit when it breaks or you can't. I know some people (i call em soccer moms) that will just stare at an engine when it don't start, they have no idea where to begin, same people can't tune -up their own small block v-8 thats been the same for 30+ years, can't change the oil thmeselves, shit they don't even know how to detail there own ride. Basically if they want something done they will look at someone elses ride and say that's what I want. Do it for me and I will pay you. Or they buy a tv dinner and well, you know how much respect that gets you :ugh:
> 
> 
> Then you got the dudes and even some female riders who enjoy cars, learn about em, maybe they cant do all the work themselves, but they know enough about it to keep a good eye on things, maybe even help the installer, or the painter. Maybe he designs his own system and has someone install all the components. When something breaks he learns how to repair it himself, then he can help his club bros out when their car is running rough, or blowing smoke, maybe adjust a carb at the show, set some points for a homie and shit. Help with tear downs and build ups, actually maybe enjoys puttin in work on his own rider, those are the ones who deserve to get that extra respect in my books.
> ...


makes sence


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

.TODD said:


> only reason i can relate is because i didnt have much of a hand in my first build and i caught hell for it on the forum so i decided to start a new build from scratch to say yeah i did this and did that just to shit people up this was my first build that i had 98 percent of the work done for me thats a little lop sided but be that as it may live and learn


From my newly gathered knowledge if you wanted to have a bigger hand in building your car you still don't have to necessarily work on the car yourself. You can just take it to different shops yourself. Say you go get the car painted at Maaco, then you go pick it up and drop it off at best buy for the system. Then go pick it up and drop it off at the hydraulic shop for the set up. That takes a lot more work than taking it to a one stop shop hence you would get a bigger sense of satisfaction


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Ese Caqui said:


> From my newly gathered knowledge if you wanted to have a bigger hand in building your car you still don't have to necessarily work on the car yourself. You can just take it to different shops yourself. Say you go get the car painted at Maaco, then you go pick it up and drop it off at best buy for the system. Then go pick it up and drop it off at the hydraulic shop for the set up. That takes a lot more work than taking it to a one stop shop hence you would get a bigger sense of satisfaction


:cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

.TODD said:


> questionable,i hopping theres a little play in between the bridge and the trunk deck, worse case senario i cut a hole in the truck hump comes through i kinda wanna avoid that but what can you do might make a false floor to blend it in will see how it looks


i'm sure this conversation will continue at a later date when you drop the body on the frame. you'll need one of these :banghead: when that happens. and i i'll respond with one of these :burn:.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> i'm sure this conversation will continue at a later date when you drop the body on the frame. you'll need one of these :banghead: when that happens. and i i'll respond with one of these :burn:.


no worrys if that is the case ill cut out part of the rear deck to allow acess come come through and box it off like so...




this way you cant actually see it and maybe put in a couple 10s make it look nice shouldnt be bad lookin


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

.TODD said:


> no worrys if that is the case ill cut out part of the rear deck to allow acess come come through and box it off like so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> From my newly gathered knowledge if you wanted to have a bigger hand in building your car you still don't have to necessarily work on the car yourself. You can just take it to different shops yourself. Say you go get the car painted at Maaco, then you go pick it up and drop it off at best buy for the system. Then go pick it up and drop it off at the hydraulic shop for the set up. That takes a lot more work than taking it to a one stop shop hence you would get a bigger sense of satisfaction


:rofl: MY NEW FOUND KNOWLEDGE FROM YOU ALLOWS ME TO BELIEVE IF I SIMPLY DISASSEMBLE SOMETHING (THAT WAS ALREADY BUILT FROM A FACTORY)THEN PUT IT BACK TOGETHER, I BUILT IT.

SO TODAY I AM GOING TO GO HOME, THROW IN A TV STEAK DINNER AND TELL PEOPLE I MADE IT FROM SCRATCH OR IN YOUR WORDS, BUILT IT.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> :rofl: MY NEW FOUND KNOWLEDGE FROM YOU ALLOWS ME TO BELIEVE IF I SIMPLY DISASSEMBLE SOMETHING (THAT WAS ALREADY BUILT FROM A FACTORY)THEN PUT IT BACK TOGETHER, I BUILT IT.
> 
> SO TODAY I AM GOING TO GO HOME, THROW IN A TV STEAK DINNER AND TELL PEOPLE I MADE IT FROM SCRATCH OR IN YOUR WORDS, BUILT IT.


i built a desk from ikea


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> i built a desk from ikea


fool you aint you aint cut and shape the wood you aint build shit fake ass ikea cheer leader


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> :rofl: MY NEW FOUND KNOWLEDGE FROM YOU ALLOWS ME TO BELIEVE IF I SIMPLY DISASSEMBLE SOMETHING (THAT WAS ALREADY BUILT FROM A FACTORY)THEN PUT IT BACK TOGETHER, I BUILT IT.
> 
> SO TODAY I AM GOING TO GO HOME, THROW IN A TV STEAK DINNER AND TELL PEOPLE I MADE IT FROM SCRATCH OR IN YOUR WORDS, BUILT IT.


I'm telling you robledo Im a reformed man. I am strong believer in the fact I can have someone build my car and say I built it.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> :rofl: MY NEW FOUND KNOWLEDGE FROM YOU ALLOWS ME TO BELIEVE IF I SIMPLY DISASSEMBLE SOMETHING (THAT WAS ALREADY BUILT FROM A FACTORY)THEN PUT IT BACK TOGETHER, I BUILT IT.
> 
> SO TODAY I AM GOING TO GO HOME, THROW IN A TV STEAK DINNER AND TELL PEOPLE I MADE IT FROM SCRATCH OR IN YOUR WORDS, BUILT IT.


just pay someone else to do it. you can still say you built it but now you don't have to actually get your hands dirty either


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

.TODD said:


> fool you aint you aint cut and shape the wood you aint build shit fake ass ikea cheer leader


based on difficulty:

building a frame off lowrider < assembling desk from ikea


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> based on difficulty:
> 
> building a frame off lowrider < assembling desk from ikea


on the contrary 

your frame will be just as strong years later when it starts to rust > your ikea furniture falls apart in 12 months :shocked:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

i went to burger king and ordered a whopper no cheese no onions extra pickles extra tomato's, to go. cause at burger king you can have it your way. so yeah i built that. :rimshot:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> I'm telling you Im a reformed man. I am strong believer in the fact I can have someone build my car and say I built it.


WHAT'S FUNNY ABOUT YOU IS YOU CONSIDER "BUILT" AS CHANGING THE COLOR OF A CAR.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> i went to burger king and ordered a whopper no cheese no onions extra pickles extra tomato's, to go. cause at burger king you can have it your way. so yeah i built that. :rimshot:


you aint build shit clown you aint kill the cow


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> WHAT'S FUNNY ABOUT YOU IS YOU CONSIDER "BUILT" AS CHANGING THE COLOR OF A CAR.


seems a little minor i think it requires a little more than that personally setup change equipment change motor mods additonal reinforcement stuff like that i suppose its just really a matter of discreation


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> WHAT'S FUNNY ABOUT YOU IS YOU CONSIDER "BUILT" AS CHANGING THE COLOR OF A CAR.


I consider built putting chinas on a stock car


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fool2 said:


> I consider built putting chinas on a stock car


plaque worthy ride


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

.TODD said:


> you aint build shit clown you aint kill the cow


dammit! :burn:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> dammit! :burn:


gawd dammit! :burn: makin my blood pressure go sky high non building ass people


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

fool2 said:


> I consider built putting chinas on a stock car


only if you keep em clean!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

fool2 said:


> I consider built putting chinas on a stock car


looking at your avatar i would consider your car a pick-a-part masterpiece. :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ROBLEDO said:


> looking at your avatar i would consider your car a pick-a-part masterpiece. :roflmao:


fool2 is a cool guy


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

on my next car i will make sure that when i drop the car off at the painter that he lets me spay the car at least one spray so i can say i had a hand in painting my car. when it goes to the hydraulic shop i will ask if i can screw one fitting on a pump so i can say i had a hand in putting in the hydraulic set up. yeah i'm gonna build my next lowrider :thumbsup:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ROBLEDO said:


> on my next car i will make sure that when i drop the car off at the painter that he lets me spay the car at least one spray so i can say i had a hand in painting my car. when it goes to the hydraulic shop i will ask if i can screw one fitting on a pump so i can say i had a hand in putting in the hydraulic set up. yeah i'm gonna build my next lowrider :thumbsup:


Dont forget to take a picture of you wiff a pipe wrench


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lol did anybody notice sumeone get offended n react quick after fool2 said something about 13s on a stock ride without any names


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

IMPALA863 said:


> lol did anybody notice sumeone get offended n react quick after fool2 said something about 13s on a stock ride without any names


I did!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> Dont forget to take a picture of you wiff a pipe wrench


:roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

IMPALA863 said:


> lol did anybody notice sumeone get offended n react quick after fool2 said something about 13s on a stock ride without any names


its no secret who he was talking about. but i see i you scared to quote anything i say cause you get clowned everytime you do. now go ahead and quote me. you have my permission.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> But then they say "I had ______ do the paint, set up by _______, upholstery by _______, and engine by _____, chrome by ______. So what the hell did you build fool?


PLEASE POST PICTURES OF THE CAR YOU BUILT WHERE ALL THE ABOVE WAS PERFORMED BY YOU.

/STORY


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> looking at your avatar i would consider your car a pick-a-part masterpiece. :roflmao:


We'll see how it looks in 5 months


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> its no secret who he was talking about. but i see i you scared to quote anything i say cause you get clowned everytime you do. now go ahead and quote me. you have my permission.


I wasn't talking about you. I was talking about 90% of lowriders :cheesy:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> PLEASE POST PICTURES OF THE CAR YOU BUILT WHERE ALL THE ABOVE WAS PERFORMED BY YOU.
> 
> /STORY


Here it is when I first got it. Well 3 days later. The day the rims I ordered from Keith showed up in the mail








When I was shaving off the handles








When I was stripping off all the paint and bondo to do the body work








When I was getting ready to install the 350 I had ported .30 over and rebuilt (in my spare bedroom cause I didnt have a garage at the time) and a t350 tranny I had rebuilt for me after I had shit canned the power glide








While I had the engine out I decided to freshen up my engine bay








After I installed a power disk brake set up with a two inch spindle drop
















When I painted it I did it in the back yard and threw black sealer, masked off the bottom half and shot the top with a hok metallic silver, unmasked the bottom then I shot a shit load of silver flakes over the whole car and topped it with a candy green I made with binder, clear and a few drops of dark green I had laying around








And here's is as it sits now








The thing is when I built it most of the big projects were done in the weekend cause it was my daily. Now that I have a garage and another car its back under the knife and this time I'm going to redo it from the ground up. Especially since I got all the big shit out of the way for the most part. Im going to pull it off the frame and clean it up. Redo my paint and install an airbag set up.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> Here it is when I first got it. Well 3 days later. The day the rims I ordered from Keith showed up in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup: TO YOUR HARD WORK. IT LOOKS GOOD. REAL TALK.

BUT YOU ESSENTIALLY RECONDITIONED A VEHICLE.

YOURS IS NEITHER BUILT OR BOUGHT ODDLY ENOUGH.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: TO YOUR HARD WORK. IT LOOKS GOOD. REAL TALK.
> 
> BUT YOU ESSENTIALLY RECONDITIONED A VEHICLE.
> 
> YOURS IS NEITHER BUILT OR BOUGHT ODDLY ENOUGH.


Thank you sir. And yeah putting it that way I would say I restored it not built it.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: TO YOUR HARD WORK. IT LOOKS GOOD. REAL TALK.
> 
> BUT YOU ESSENTIALLY RECONDITIONED A VEHICLE.
> 
> YOURS IS NEITHER BUILT OR BOUGHT ODDLY ENOUGH.


props...you actually did quite a bit, but then wheres restoring end and "building" begin?with.customizing?

id say caqui has both custom body.mods and custom paint...mild but its far from a scuff and shoot.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> props...you actually did quite a bit, but then wheres restoring end and "building" begin?with.customizing?
> 
> id say caqui has both custom body.mods and custom paint...mild but its far from a scuff and shoot.


Yeah but although I have done a lot of customizing I don't think this is a built car. An updated car with custom paint. But lowriding for the most car has no custom cars. Hoppers are often called clown cars (I love em) which is really the extent of the way we customize our cars. We put a lot more work into em than any other type of car with all the paint and chrome. I've never seen a hotrod with a tenth of the detail than say "a perfect score" but its still an obvious 58. Building a car would actually mean driving something fully custom like the hotrodders/rat rodders do and the lowriders used to


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

so its settled,lowriders dont build cars.
you got a "build" thread? curious.about your diy candy


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ese Caqui said:


> I've never seen a hotrod with a tenth of the detail than say "a perfect score" but its still an obvious 58.


I have. You should see some of the ridler winners, and the AMBR winners too. I've seen cars with more mods than the most radical radical and it still looked factory with doors that opened and closed correctly, everything fit and had weatherstripping, and the thing could go 150 on the freeway. Check out the undies on the 2006 ridler winner. Nothing like it has ever been built


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

My bad it's the 07 winner. A lot of those cars are not modified and customized classics, they are hand bucked bodies made 100% from scratch sitting on 100% scratchbuilt chassis. Plenty of detail in that


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Repost


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> so its settled,lowriders dont build cars.
> you got a "build" thread? curious.about your diy candy


Hahaha I did "Build" a bike when I was a kid though. This one is for the dude following me around over and over with the bike analogy. 

I bought a bone stock Schwinn frame with I was 11 (I was a paperboy and my dad would throw a few bucks at me every now and then for helping him sand and mask cars). I told my pops I wanted to bondo the frame and he had me cut out the patterns I wanted out of cardboard and then trace em to a dented hood he had replaced on a LTD. He then cut em out. Welded em on and had me sand (By hand). It took 3 layers of bondo and what it felt like weeks of sanding before he liked it enough to primer and paint it. Then every weekend he would take me to the bike shop and I would add on to it. This is it at the second phase. The first one was a maroon and the third and last was a brandywine candy apple red with A LOT more twisted chrome parts unfortunately this is the only pic I could find. I ended it trading it for the only set of stamped D's I've ever owned to a local baller that wanted it for his son when I was 16


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

fool2 said:


> My bad it's the 07 winner. A lot of those cars are not modified and customized classics, they are hand bucked bodies made 100% from scratch sitting on 100% scratchbuilt chassis. Plenty of detail in that


WOW! That fucker is beautiful!!!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ese Caqui said:


> WOW! That fucker is beautiful!!!


I saw that in person at the same show I saw perfect score at


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

its been said...but damn we need to start learning from the hotrodders, I read the HAMB and those.guys chop and weld everything, fuck a resale value.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> its been said...but damn we need to start learning from the hotrodders, I read the HAMB and those.guys chop and weld everything, fuck a resale value.


X2!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

LostInSanPedro said:


> its been said...but damn we need to start learning from the hotrodders, I read the HAMB and those.guys chop and weld everything, fuck a resale value.


i think a lot of interiors these days and engines look like they came right out of a high end hot rod. i definitely think this is hot rod inspired


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

fool2 said:


> i think a lot of interiors these days and engines look like they came right out of a high end hot rod. i definitely think this is hot rod inspired


yea ill agree with that..the buckets, digital dashes, and vette engines definitely. the flatblack and occasional flaked top doesnt do it for me though on the hotrod side.i do think every fleetline should be.chopped 4" though.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

fool2 said:


> i think a lot of interiors these days and engines look like they came right out of a high end hot rod. *i definitely think this is hot rod inspired*


yes...its considered retro.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

HEY, LostInSanPedro lets meat for PIZZA. :naughty:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Most people spell it meet, unless they .....well, u know :shocked:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

MUFASA said:


> Most people spell it meet, unless they .....well, u know :shocked:


oh we know...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> HEY, LostInSanPedro lets meat for PIZZA. :naughty:


lol shoot me a pm if you ever come down to san diego


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

MUFASA said:


> Most people spell it meet, unless they .....well, u know :shocked:


its an off topic thing. rod stewert started it.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> lol shoot me a pm if you ever come down to san diego


or i can meat marty and we can tag team the pizza girl without you. :naughty: :roflmao:










fa'sho...next time i roll down there i'll hit you up. :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> or i can meat marty and we can tag team the pizza girl without you. :naughty: :roflmao:


shitttt...nothing but loose skin and orange sheets in that mental image...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> its an off topic thing. rod stewert started it.


:happysad:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

LostInSanPedro said:


> shitttt...nothing but loose skin and orange sheets in that mental image...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: .................wait what?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> its no secret who he was talking about. but i see i you scared to quote anything i say cause you get clowned everytime you do. now go ahead and quote me. you have my permission.


lol and u assumed i was talkin about u :buttkick:,, i aint even gunna talk shit,,u getting to easy


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

fool2 said:


> I wasn't talking about you. I was talking about 90% of lowriders :cheesy:


:inout:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

A TODA MADRE said:


> :inout:


TRUFF


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

ASLONG AS ITS CLEAN I THINK IT DONT MATTER:biggrin:


----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> ASLONG AS ITS CLEAN I THINK IT DONT MATTER:biggrin:


Exactly!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

As long as you give credit where credit is due who cares if its clean or not. 
I painted a dudes grand prix a while back and he was telling a homie of mine named Mike that he painted it. Funny thing is I sprayed it at mikes shop and Mike buffed it for me.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> As long as you give credit where credit is due who cares if its clean or not.
> I painted a dudes grand prix a while back and he was telling a homie of mine named Mike that he painted it. Funny thing is I sprayed it at mikes shop and Mike buffed it for me.


You still on this


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

FirmeJoe said:


> You still on this


he will never give it up, i think he is autistic


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Like rain man.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> You still on this


WHAT DID YOU EXPECT FROM A CLUB REJECT?


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Hahahahahahaha. Good one.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree with most people I dont like it when a car is bought done but if you know you didnt do shit juz say it ill.still respect him a.d his car he prob had to go thru hell and back to get the car it was prob his dream car ill also give credit to who ever build there ow. Car ground up like ne for instance my frame was already wrapped but I had to swapp it my Self and I painted the frame givr credit to who ever did ie who ever lended a hand and helped out


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

.TODD said:


> who does there own chrome? who does there own body work and patterns? who pulls there own motor to fix a rod bearing? or changes a camshaft? who puts there own setup in and wires it them selfs? who wraps there own frame?


 I DO










since theres so many posers we have to change the terminology to "built by me not shops" because posers and lames found a way to twist "built not bought into a whole nother meaning!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

swangin68 said:


> I DO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's a bad ass car! I'm surprised its been 2 days and one of the many posers haven't dropped the "Well GM built it, not you" or "But you didn't make the parts you used to build it so you didn't build it" line


----------



## undercoverusername (Jul 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## jacoboram75 (Jan 6, 2012)

Cheap, good hotel in Bhubaneswar with quality service at convenient location 

BEST HOTEL is your best choice for accommodations in bhubaneswar. Book online 

nowhotel at bhubaneswar, best hotels at bhubaneswar, hotels in orissa, best 

executive hotel at bhubaneswar, hotels & resort in orissa.
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________
hotel sutrupti


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

So...To some up the last 18 pgs

i want a kandy red 64 hopper...I buy a decent stock 64, I take it to the paint shop. then to the hydro shop, i do a tune up, and put a deck in at home..Then i hit the block full of pride, knowing I built one of the nicest rides in my city

OR...i buy a kandy red 64 hopper off of Ebay, that had been previously built, but meets my standards....Then i hit the block w my head down, because im a poser wanna-be, that doesnt have the heart to build my own ride

END.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Why not post up a list of what you do and what you don't do.

I'll start.
I do:
*Body work
*Paint
*Welding
*Engine rebuilding
*Trans rebuilding
*Hydraulics install
*Electrical & wiring
*Suspension

What I don't do:
*Upholstery
*Chrome
*Window removal/install
*Engine machining
*Trim repair


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I build not buy. I jus have pride in what I.do. But I understand if people cn afford it or dont have the skills to weld paint etc.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

BRAVO said:


> So...To some up the last 18 pgs
> 
> i want a kandy red 64 hopper...I buy a decent stock 64, I take it to the paint shop. then to the hydro shop, i do a tune up, and put a deck in at home..Then i hit the block full of pride, knowing I built one of the nicest rides in my city
> 
> ...


In lowrider general that's exactly the way it works!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

I bought this car built, but I'm making it my own, whole new interior including headliner, carpet, seats, dashes, etc.

Added new stereo, new bumpin system.

Also added tons of chrome and polished a lot of pieces.

Working now on new engine parts, new chrome altenator, chrome horns, new hoses, new everything basically.

Eventually will do a flake paint job and new 13s


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Damn that fucker is clean! What side is that sunroof?


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks homie, the size is 44"! Just finished waxing her, shes fuckin blinging!

Can't wait to get a new paint job hopefully by the end of the year.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

It look HUGE. What color are you gonna go with?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

^^^STFU already


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ese Caqui said:


> It look HUGE. What color are you gonna go with?


Blue and grey flakes, don't really know yet but that's what I'm thinking


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Should look nice as hell!


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Bump for all the car builders


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Bought, then built 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...fice-lady-red-its-resurrection-gold-mist.html

:nicoderm:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Ese Caqui said:


>



Put that on my car... I need you to change my brakes... then you can say it's built


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Knightstalker said:


> Put that on my car... I need you to change my brakes... then you can say it's built


Hahahaha. Buy me some brewskis and lets do em tomorrow. Than you can put a "Built not Bought" sticker on your window!!! I still got something for Pepito I need to give you too


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Ese Caqui said:


> Hahahaha. Buy me some brewskis and lets do em tomorrow. Than you can put a "Built not Bought" sticker on your window!!! I still got something for Pepito I need to give you too


We'lll probably head down there to your side of town in a lil while...


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Knightstalker said:


> We'lll probably head down there to your side of town in a lil while...


Thanks for coming by G


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

I think when you build its somuch more exiting but comes with its up and Downs. Some people are better off buy in it built do to skills,tool,time,money etc. But if built the pride of your car would be so much better. I'm building my first lowrider so I'm no proffesional but what I've done so far makes me proud..... by the way when we say built disentangle mean we worked for Chevy in 60s.......jaja


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Ese Caqui said:


> Thanks for coming by G


 thanks for fixing my stereo fool... 

umm... i mean... building my sound system :biggrin:


and the baby present was badass homie... :h5:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:facepalm: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

But you can tell its not my car cause it has cups in it.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## 83cuttlas (Apr 29, 2012)

Ttt ,,,right who gives a mad Fuck Lmao there paying for it and flossin or having a head ace with it Fuck it ,,just keep the lowriding moving forward


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

Ese Caqui said:


>


That's my brothers Hood ornament uffin:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Playboy206 said:


> That's my brothers Hood ornament uffin:


Yo brother is a ******


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Playboy206 said:


> That's my brothers Hood ornament uffin:


That's pretty bad ass!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Playboy206 said:


> That's my brothers Hood ornament uffin:


did he cut it out, engrave, and plate it himself?


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ese Caqui said:


>



Repaired, not built.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> did he cut it out, engrave, and plate it himself?


ah shit. Now theres gonna be several threads on THIS topic.... :uh:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

EBAY said:


> Repaired, not built.











Built from scratch.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

Ese Caqui said:


> But then they say "I had ______ do the paint, set up by _______, upholstery by _______, and engine by _____, chrome by ______. So what the hell did you build fool?


holdup!!!!!!!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

swangin68 said:


> I DO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"built by me not shops"<<<<<mayne


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I built me some gatorade


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Playboy206 said:


> That's my brothers Hood ornament uffin:


did he build it?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

fool2 said:


> did he build it?


No Krazy Kutting made it!!!!!!!!! So does that mean it was bought not built Lol
:dunno:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

El Callejero said:


> No Krazy Kutting made it!!!!!!!!! So does that mean it was bought not built Lol
> :dunno:


i'm just fucking around it's pretty bad ass. :rofl:


----------



## El Caballo (Jun 7, 2012)

Sometimes bought is better...


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

El Callejero said:


> No Krazy Kutting made it!!!!!!!!! So does that mean it was bought not built Lol
> :dunno:


:roflmao: ima tell em that :roflmao:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

El Callejero said:


> No Krazy Kutting made it!!!!!!!!! So does that mean it was bought not built Lol
> :dunno:


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Built not bought """ build em cars ppl..

Don't buy some one else's


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

ttt,what he sed ,100,


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> View attachment 1341257


Lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Ive done both. Ive built and Ive bought and Ive traded cars. I have a gang of respect for builders but once you get ready to sell your car that you built what if no one wanted it because you made them feel like shit for wanting to buy it instead of them building it themselves? some build, some buy as long as they are out there whats the big deal just dont take someone elses credit for something you didnt do.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Skim said:


> Ive done both. Ive built and Ive bought and Ive traded cars. I have a gang of respect for builders but once you get ready to sell your car that you built what if no one wanted it because you made them feel like shit for wanting to buy it instead of them building it themselves? some build, some buy as long as they are out there whats the big deal just dont take someone elses credit for something you didnt do.


Amen. Buy and add to it. Nothin wrong w that.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ese Caqui said:


> View attachment 1341257


I lol'd. .


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Amen. Buy and add to it. Nothin wrong w that.


×? nothing wrong with it at all


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Don't most people who build buy all the stuff they need so technically everyone has bought


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye I buy everything with illegal drug monies


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Build,sell,buy do Your thing...fuck a Hater


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Ese Caqui said:


>



If restoring cars was that simple, then everyone would have badass rides.


----------



## DjGhadi (Mar 27, 2014)

440sled said:


> Good for you if you have the time and equipment to build your own shit. If you worked hard for your money and put it into your ride and a shop did it for you, I consider that built by the owner.





supersporting88 said:


> Some times people have more money than time/resources. So why go through all the trial and error just to spend more money in the long run (some times) when you can have it done right the first time.





Lunas64 said:


> My opinion of the terms is this:
> 
> IF......you have a hand in the build. Like chosing the paint colors, types of graphics you want, colors of striping, leaf etc....(But you didnt do the work) how you want the Hydro/air set up in the trunk built, stereo built in the deck/trunk that you purchased.(But you didnt do the work) You took your undies apart and took them to a plater (but you didnt do the plating) You chose the carpet/interior colors and help design (But you didnt sew the shit and install it) etc..... then you *Built It!!!
> 
> ...





Lunas64 said:


> I agree. But your involved on the BUILD. How many riders out here can do chrome. Sew upholstery. Have a spray gun and can paint. Have the equipment to install a hydro/air system or stereo system. But to remove the undies. Draw out the trunk or upholstery design. Etc.... I helped install my bags. I also helped the dude remove my interior and even cut up the new threads. I showed the Striper exactly how I wanted my striping and leaf. I installed a lot of my accessories on my ride. So did I build it. Or buy it? My 2 cents.





Lunas64 said:


> One thing I will do is give the credit where it's due.
> My display board gives credit to the dude who painted. Striped. Bagged
> Done my interior. Etc. BUT....I didn't BUY a done car! No disrespect to anyone. Just my 2 cents





Skim said:


> i do what im capable of doing myself, if i cant do it then i find someone who can. some people can do more than others. some guys have a higher skill level and more experience than others but if everyone could build their own cars themselves, a lot of shops would close and finished cars would not sell in the classifieds. Just give credit where credit is due and everything will be fine.





Bounsir said:


> Who gives a fuck......I know I don't!!!!!





Jack Bauer said:


> I know what you mean. There's different types of "built" I guess. Take MUFASA's example, he did everything himself with great results, most people who do that end up with a shitbox. I've seen it a lot, and the owners brag about their work even though it looks like shit.
> 
> Then you have the guys that pay a bodyshop, pay a painter, pay an upholsterer, pay a shop to install hydraulics, engine, frame, suspension, etc, etc. I wouldn't consider that a bought car, but it isn't exactly owner built. But if you look to the housing industry a home "builder" doesn't install hvac, carpet, siding, concrete, etc....he contracts it all out, but he is still considered a builder.
> 
> ...





illstorm said:


> Maybe not "built", But Re-built or Re-design...





MAKIN MONEY said:


> i buy shit, fuck building i'm lazy





rickschaf said:


> Nobody does everything to their car, if you have the talent to do certain things then good for you, myself I will do as much as possible, if I can't or don't know how I will sub it out, but again I know every detail of my car, engine specs, paint codes, hydros, stereo , amps ect, body mod's , I have Ben building for
> almost 40 yrs and still learning, you never stop learning,





stevie d said:


> Ok here goes this is my opinion ,I build all my own stuff I even paint now I'm no pro painter but I can do a decent paint job now when I get to starting my 64 I will prob have it painted and striped by a pro only because they can do of better than I can ,I do have respect for the builder over the buyer as long as the builder put blood sweat and tears into the ride even if he didn't do the frame or the paint or the interior ,set up etc as long as you put in the hours and do your best that makes a rider to me ,but saying that if I had a big ass bank balance is have my shit built for me lol





ROBLEDO said:


> paying to have a car built is, "built".
> 
> paying for someone elses car that was _alredy_ built is, "bought"
> 
> ...





TOP GUN said:


> Built = choose your car, paint your car the color of your choice, decide if you want pinstripe, patterns or murals. Choose your wheels, change interior to go with your paint. Add your tunes and your lifts. Doesn't matter if you payed someone to these things ,your car is built to the way you wanted. Your own personal creation.
> 
> Bought = rolling around in someone elses's creation.





B Town Fernie said:


> exactly... built or having it built, same shit





PERRO62 said:


> "Built not bought is not meant to be taken literally"........no one actually does everything...





ONE8SEVEN said:


> lol alot of broke bitches whining in this topic :roflmao:





ROBLEDO said:


> those who know, know that none of this matters. bottom line is..... if i had a car and i took it to get painted, then to the interior shop, then dropped it off at the hydraulic shop, i had it *"built"* for me. if i sold it to you, you *"bought"* a car i had built regardless if i put my hands on it or not.
> 
> thats not to take away from anyone putting their own hands on a build. the only thing different about that is.....you get more self gratification and pride in the build.



A lot of valid points here I very much agree. But to entertain the idea I guess no one can say they build their car since the first post of every build is "So I bought this car".... I mean not unless you did sand / clay castings, poured molten metal, cast mouldings to form an engine.. then dug up magnetite and hematite from the earths crust to extract iron to melt and form steel to form the frame and body.. mixed rubber compound and steel cord to form tires.. mixed up titanium dioxide, silica, zinc oxide and binders to form paint.. mixed up some silica fine sand, soda ash, dolomite, cullet and limestone to form your windows.. and drilled for your own crude oil!! then I guess you can say you built it lol


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

I've built a couple frame off cars and dammm... I think I'm buying next time..


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

PERRO62 said:


> I've built a couple frame off cars and dammm... I think I'm buying next time..


It's a lot cheaper to buy done that's for sure.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

RobLBC said:


> It's a lot cheaper to buy done that's for sure.


AMEN..OVER 12K IN MY FRAME ALONE FOR MY 64 AND I SEE SOME NICE COMPLETE RIDES GOING FOR 15-20K


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

TONY MONTANA said:


> AMEN..OVER 12K IN MY FRAME ALONE FOR MY 64 AND I SEE SOME NICE COMPLETE RIDES GOING FOR 15-20K


That's for sure! If I ever had $15k I'm buying a ride and just telling folks I built it


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Stupid shit, who gives a fuck if you built or bought it? No wonder lowriders can't get along. Always bickering and crying over stupid ass shit.

Ps lock this shit topic


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

#didn'tbuildhisride #eitherboughthisorhaditbuilt #chiponhisshoulders #probablyinacarclub


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ssssssuuuure dickhead. Built myself and there'd be no problem on my end admitting if I hadn't.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

If you buy a bucket and put this and that together 

Brag about "built not Bought" !!!!!

To many fake riders wanna but a built car and call themselves real riders!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

There's a red engraved impala on here if I had the dollas I'd buy it, great deal could never build one like it for even close to what he selling it for, don't make you less of a rider


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

LURCH63 said:


> Stupid shit, who gives a fuck if you built or bought it? No wonder lowriders can't get along. Always bickering and crying over stupid ass shit.
> 
> Ps lock this shit topic


X2


----------



## Tuco (Sep 20, 2011)

aphustle said:


> If you buy a bucket and put this and that together
> 
> Brag about "built not Bought" !!!!!
> 
> To many fake riders wanna but a built car and call themselves real riders!!


So if I have money to buy a nice car, that means im not a REAL RIDER?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

When you buy a all done up car and some one says to you 

" nice car !" 

Your response should be along these lines

" oh thanks the owner before me put all his time effort and money into it, and I bought it just like this".

But like a lotta ppl say built or bought .. It don't matter cruise that shyt

$


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

If you have the money and not the Skill or Time, Then by All Means Buy the Car. Now IF you have the Skill, Money & Time, Then by All Means Build the Car. Just PLEASE STOP FUCKING CRYING ABOUT BUILT OR BOUGHT!! Like Lurch63 stated in this topic about just getting along and stop the petty Bull Shit. Nothing but a bunch of Cry Baby's on LIL now a days. 

I've been Slow Riding since the late 70's to now. Cars have been built and or bought for as long as I can remember. No one was Crying then. Just goes to show how Sad this new generation of People ( I use this term because calling them Low Riders is Disrespectful to the life style) are now a days. Buy It or Build It. Trailer It and or drive the Shit out of it. And Give a Fuck about cry baby's on the streets and LIL.


----------



## Tuco (Sep 20, 2011)

aphustle said:


> When you buy a all done up car and some one says to you
> 
> " nice car !"
> 
> ...


 You must be real young


----------



## Tuco (Sep 20, 2011)

uniques66 said:


> If you have the money and not the Skill or Time, Then by All Means Buy the Car. Now IF you have the Skill, Money & Time, Then by All Means Build the Car. Just PLEASE STOP FUCKING CRYING ABOUT BUILT OR BOUGHT!! Like Lurch63 stated in this topic about just getting along and stop the petty Bull Shit. Nothing but a bunch of Cry Baby's on LIL now a days.
> 
> I've been Slow Riding since the late 70's to now. Cars have been built and or bought for as long as I can remember. No one was Crying then. Just goes to show how Sad this new generation of People ( I use this term because calling them Low Riders is Disrespectful to the life style) are now a days. Buy It or Build It. Trailer It and or drive the Shit out of it. And Give a Fuck about cry baby's on the streets and LIL.


I agree


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Ese Caqui said:


>





Playboy206 said:


> That's my brothers Hood ornament uffin:





FirmeJoe said:


> Yo brother is a ******


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

plague said:


> There's a grown men on here I call daddy, its sorta **** but I could never stop, that don't make me less of a ****


:ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

What the fuck. This is how shit goes down. If you buy a stock car and you pay to get it sprayed, you choose the color and whatever else goes on it. You pay to get the interior done your way. You pay to get a setup of your choice installed. You buy the wheels that you like. YOU JUST BUILT A CAR.The car was put together based on your ideas. That people is a built car. Nobody on this topic can build a car complety by hand, I dont give a fuck who you are.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

You're not a real rider unless you doing an 06 frame swap


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Big_Money said:


> What the fuck. This is how shit goes down. If you buy a stock car and you pay to get it sprayed, you choose the color and whatever else goes on it. You pay to get the interior done your way. You pay to get a setup of your choice installed. You buy the wheels that you like. YOU JUST BUILT A CAR.The car was put together based on your ideas. That people is a built car. Nobody on this topic can build a car complety by hand, I dont give a fuck who you are.


Well no if you pick everything and take it somewhere people say that that counts as building it,


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Wach out big-money .. That YOUNG way of thinking is gona have some one calling you a little kid...

Built not bought !!!


----------



## Tuco (Sep 20, 2011)

aphustle said:


> Wach out big-money .. That YOUNG way of thinking is gona have some one calling you a little kid...
> 
> Built not bought !!!


Im not big money, just sounds ridiculous the way you wrote that a man has to be explaining to people that he did not build his car when they say nice car. I would never take credit for something I didn't build but at the same time I don't have to explain shit about something I bought.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> Yo brother is a ******


:roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fools bitch about someone buying a car and not building it, but the same fools bitch when they can't sell their car  :dunno:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

uniques66 said:


> If you have the money and not the Skill or Time, Then by All Means Buy the Car. Now IF you have the Skill, Money & Time, Then by All Means Build the Car. Just PLEASE STOP FUCKING CRYING ABOUT BUILT OR BOUGHT!! Like Lurch63 stated in this topic about just getting along and stop the petty Bull Shit. Nothing but a bunch of Cry Baby's on LIL now a days.
> 
> I've been Slow Riding since the late 70's to now. Cars have been built and or bought for as long as I can remember. No one was Crying then. Just goes to show how Sad this new generation of People ( I use this term because calling them Low Riders is Disrespectful to the life style) are now a days. Buy It or Build It. Trailer It and or drive the Shit out of it. And Give a Fuck about cry baby's on the streets and LIL.


:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

LURCH63 said:


> Stupid shit, who gives a fuck if you built or bought it? *No wonder lowriders can't get along. Always bickering and crying over stupid ass shit.*
> 
> Ps lock this shit topic


:facepalm: says the guy always nitpicking and hating on anything "non-traditional"... :roflmao:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Came up on this 70 impala a few months ago. 

Gona start BUILDING it to cruis it around and enjoy it.

See y'all fellas on the streets n freeways !


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Marty McFly said:


> You're not a real rider unless you doing an 06 frame swap


Foreal


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> :facepalm: says the guy always nitpicking and hating on anything "non-traditional"... :roflmao:


:rofl: , you're mad. 80s ford vans and odd ball 90s cars are not lowriding


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^

Man as much as I don't like 80s vans and odd ball 90s cars there are those ppl who do like em and they BUILD them to their taste..I give em props for BUILDING the car to how they like it. 

It's just funny wen a fool goes and BUYS a done up car (64 impala) and then they wanna smirk or talk shyt to the man cruising by with his BUILT (64 impala) car..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

LURCH63 said:


> :rofl: , you're mad. 80s ford vans and odd ball 90s cars are not lowriding


Since you seem to be the esoteric expert on what is and isn't a lowrider, perhaps you and the other close-minded Califurnians can publish some guidelines on how to build a low.. The rest of the world is waiting in anticipation! 
I know if anything, it would provide me with a good laugh or two..


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> Since you seem to be the esoteric expert on what is and isn't a lowrider, perhaps you and the other close-minded Califurnians can publish some guidelines on how to build a low.. The rest of the world is waiting in anticipation!
> I know if anything, it would provide me with a good laugh or two..


:rofl:you really are mad:roflmao:you been huffing to much paint out there in Idaho billy bob. You don't see hot rodders accepting of all the crap you try to pass of as lowriders so quit crying already.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Nope, not mad.. Enjoy yer cookie-cutter six-fo.. uffin:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Do the same with your cookie cutter bomb


----------



## googizzo (Feb 2, 2012)

i built four or five 60 and 70's chevys... its way cheaper to just buy it done... now.. if i could only take my own advise.....


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

googizzo said:


> i built four or five 60 and 70's chevys... its way cheaper to just buy it done... now.. if i could only take my own advise.....


You are right, people are selling Lowriders for half of cost these days.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

googizzo said:


> i built four or five 60 and 70's chevys... its way cheaper to just buy it done... now.. if i could only take my own advise.....


Yea you right on that one .! You know y u probly don't take ur advise..

1. You probly don't wanna be riding another mans car..

2. Wen you BUY a car n u rolling it around n some says " oh that's Kool" the person next to him says " oh he bought it like that" then the first guy goes " oh never mind" .. 

It only makes sense that a person who builds their car has more pride in it.. And that person gets way more props for BUILDING his car rather than just buying another mans car and cruising another mans car.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Caring what other ppl think is for suckas mayne


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^ 

This! 


Yep who care whAt ppl think BUILD what you like and 

Take pride in it while BUILDING it

&


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

BigVics58 said:


> Fools bitch about someone buying a car and not building it, but the same fools bitch when they can't sell their car  :dunno:


nobody is bitching about someone buying a car. they're bitching about someone buying a car then claiming they built it


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fool2 said:


> nobody is bitching about someone buying a car. they're bitching about someone buying a car then claiming they built it


or bitching bout painters that dont get shit done :burn:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> or bitching bout painters that dont get shit done :burn:


i ain't bitching everybody keeps asking so i answered :dunno:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fool2 said:


> i ain't bitching everybody keeps asking so i answered :dunno:


hotpuff is a ******, cant believe he did u like that brah :nosad:

nohomo


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

new page


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Seen this sticker on a lolo at a show..

N he be rolling wit his fam . Built not bought!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Pix came out crooked haha


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

The Vehical classified gets more traffic then most of the pages on LIL......somebody is buying. Whatever You got just drive that $hit.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I've seen so many times where someone bought a new car, and then entered it in a classic car show. I always wondered what they were trying to prove.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't understand what's wrong putting it in a show as long as you not claiming stuff you didn't do are taking credit, now I have had someone say they built a car to me and, it was a friend's from anot her state was funny cause he didn't know I knew the owner before he said that


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i think he means "new car" as in chrysler on dubs in a classic car show. literally fresh of the dealership lot. what's to show?


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

fool2 said:


> i think he means "new car" as in chrysler on dubs in a classic car show. literally fresh of the dealership lot. what's to show?


The fool 2 and hot stuff train wreck is a good example of why some people would rather buy a built car


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

plague said:


> I don't understand what's wrong putting it in a show as long as you not claiming stuff you didn't do are taking credit, now I have had someone say they built a car to me and, it was a friend's from anot her state was funny cause he didn't know I knew the owner before he said that


^^^

This


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yep bunch of fake riders.. They go buy a built car and wanna hit the scene acting like they built it and they better than other ppl who do build their car.. Hahah funny ppl.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

warning said:


> The fool 2 and hot stuff train wreck is a good example of why some people would rather buy a built car


:yessad:


----------



## Paul kersey (Mar 9, 2013)

aphustle said:


> Yep bunch of fake riders.. They go buy a built car and wanna hit the scene acting like they built it and they better than other ppl who do build their car.. Hahah funny ppl.


Your an idiot loosen up your helmet a bit


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Ur an idiot


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

aphustle said:


> Yep bunch of fake riders.. They go buy a built car and wanna hit the scene acting like they built it and they better than other ppl who do build their car.. Hahah funny ppl.


By your definition most Lowriders must be fake, since most Lowriders take their cars to shops to paint and lift.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

wish i could buy SouthSide six trey


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I would rather have a shop like Marios auto works or another top shop do my car if I had the dollars. Just cause their finished product is gonna be way better than mine and just overall style. I think the problem is most people would rather say they built it ,but come on sometimes you might mess it up and don't look right , but you don't get street points for that either cause people point out that stuff quick


----------



## Tuco (Sep 20, 2011)

aphustle said:


> Yep bunch of fake riders.. They go buy a built car and wanna hit the scene acting like they built it and they better than other ppl who do build their car.. Hahah funny ppl.


Either you just a hater or little slow


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Yessir build it how you want it.. If u wanna take it to the shop for a
Sicc ass paint job then do it. If you wanna paint it yoself do it n be 
Proud of yo work. An if u got the money to buy some one else's dream
Then shyt go for it.. Just don't take credit for shyt u ain't do or plan.

&$


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

plague said:


> I don't understand what's wrong putting it in a show as long as you not claiming stuff you didn't do are taking credit, now I have had someone say they built a car to me and, it was a friend's from anot her state was funny cause he didn't know I knew the owner before he said that



^^

This


----------



## lukedogg98 (Mar 12, 2009)

I myself don't have the skill level, time or tools to do what I want done to my lowrider minitruck. I bought the truck stock shape and it will be handled by many others too for certain areas of the build. Everyone will be given credit for what they had part of but, my input has gone into the build as well, so even thou I haven't necessarily "built it" myself, I do feel like I built it. My ideas and money are well involved. I work for my money going into the truck as so many others do to. If you didn't have buyers that "bought", there would be less out there to admire and jobs to support families.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

lukedogg98 said:


> I myself don't have the skill level, time or tools to do what I want done to my lowrider minitruck. I bought the truck stock shape and it will be handled by many others too for certain areas of the build. Everyone will be given credit for what they had part of but, my input has gone into the build as well, so even thou I haven't necessarily "built it" myself, I do feel like I built it. My ideas and money are well involved. I work for my money going into the truck as so many others do to. If you didn't have buyers that "bought", there would be less out there to admire and jobs to support families.



Way to go bro.. ThTs the best way to do it. Buying a all stock car and putting your twists to it..



Now when someone gives you props , those are props well earned!.


Good luck on ur build homie 

.


----------



## Paul kersey (Mar 9, 2013)

^^^dumb ass of the highest caliber


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Thnx player


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I say if you see the building of a car thru from stock or bucket project to completion . Then you built it. Even if you paid others to do the actual work. You had the patience to have each part of the build done in your vision. I dont see anything wrong with buying a completed car. But, when you buy a car that was built by someone else and talk shit on someone who is taking their time to build thier own. I say STFU.!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^

All DAY!!! Glad there still a few ppl who see shit for what it's is..

What it doo!!!???


Built not Bought !


----------



## Hate Breeders (Apr 10, 2012)

SERIOUS said:


> I say if you see the building of a car thru from stock or bucket project to completion . Then you built it. Even if you paid others to do the actual work. You had the patience to have each part of the build done in your vision. I dont see anything wrong with buying a completed car. But, when you buy a car that was built by someone else and talk shit on someone who is taking their time to build thier own. I say STFU.!


What about when some payaso takes 15 years to build a car dancer and never finishes, yet still talks about it? Is that where built vs bought just turns into layaway?


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^

Goodass point.. Completely forgot about them ppl. That's wen 
You just let them foos talk bout their ride.. Cauz that's all they 
Wanna so now.. I know a few ppl here and there that been building 
Their ride for YEARs n haven't finished.. This is another reason many
Fake riders go out and BUY another mans finished car.! Oh well part of 
The game.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Lmao.. Havent talked about the dancer in a long ass time. Almost forgot about it.. Moved on to another project that will probly take another 15 years. But ,I still got the frame so if motivation strikes me it could possibly get done one day.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Bump


----------

